# Email from Dish on Turbo HD re: current customers



## 810DVR

I emailed [email protected] and asked them about current customers' ability to get Turbo HD packages. The response was that the Turbo HD packages will *not* be offered to current customers. Hopefully they'll change their minds, I'm pretty displeased to be a current customer and not be offered the opportunity to get HD only plus my RSNs, Big Ten, etc.

_From: Xxxxx, Xxxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Sunday, July 20, 2008 11:42 PM
To: Xxx
Subject: RE: TurboHD

Greetings, 
The Turbo HD packages will only be available to new customers as a new customer promotion. The current package you have will remain on your account and new channels available will be added to your current package. Please visit our website for more information.

Thank you, 
Xxxxxx Xxxxx
Executive Communications Team
Dish Network Corporation
E-mail: [email protected]_


----------



## Doug E

810DVR said:


> I emailed [email protected] and asked them about current customers' ability to get Turbo HD packages. The response was that the Turbo HD packages will *not* be offered to current customers. Hopefully they'll change their minds, I'm pretty displeased to be a current customer and not be offered the opportunity to get HD only plus my RSNs, Big Ten, etc.
> 
> _From: Xxxxx, Xxxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Sunday, July 20, 2008 11:42 PM
> To: Xxx
> Subject: RE: TurboHD
> 
> Greetings,
> The Turbo HD packages will only be available to new customers as a new customer promotion. The current package you have will remain on your account and new channels available will be added to your current package. Please visit our website for more information.
> 
> Thank you,
> Xxxxxx Xxxxx
> Executive Communications Team
> Dish Network Corporation
> E-mail: [email protected]_


What a joke! Their website makes NO mention of the new HD packages yet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I still don't believe this. It would be monumentally stupid to have new packages that current customers cannot get of this nature. There are several tiers to the packages, and disallowing any existing customer to get them would mean current non-HD customers could never upgrade to HD with Dish after 8/1! And the existing customer base of HD customers would never be able to upgrade either if they wanted and actually pay more.

I have to believe some wires are crossed here as it makes no sense at all.


----------



## phrelin

Unbelievable. I just sent the following email to investor relations:


> A friend just inquired about your new TurboHD packages and received the following response:
> 
> From: Xxxxx, Xxxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Sunday, July 20, 2008 11:42 PM
> To: Xxx
> Subject: RE: TurboHD
> 
> Greetings,
> The Turbo HD packages will only be available to new customers as a new customer promotion. The current package you have will remain on your account and new channels available will be added to your current package. Please visit our website for more information.
> 
> Thank you,
> Xxxxxx Xxxxx
> Executive Communications Team
> Dish Network Corporation
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> You need to rethink this policy. As a stockholder and an Echostar customer since 1988, I believe this is not a good approach. I don't want to change to a Turbo package. But existing customers who have supported your HD upgrade program through subscriptions deserve more consideration when a whole new group of subscription packages are introduced with a big PR/Marketing fanfare.
> 
> I have recommended Echostar to many over the years. I hope to continue to do so


.


----------



## DTHguy

810DVR said:


> I emailed [email protected] and asked them about current customers' ability to get Turbo HD packages. The response was that the Turbo HD packages will *not* be offered to current customers. Hopefully they'll change their minds, I'm pretty displeased to be a current customer and not be offered the opportunity to get HD only plus my RSNs, Big Ten, etc.
> 
> _From: Xxxxx, Xxxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Sunday, July 20, 2008 11:42 PM
> To: Xxx
> Subject: RE: TurboHD
> 
> Greetings,
> The Turbo HD packages will only be available to new customers as a new customer promotion. *The current package you have will remain on your account and new channels available will be added to your current package. * Please visit our website for more information.
> 
> Thank you,
> Xxxxxx Xxxxx
> Executive Communications Team
> Dish Network Corporation
> E-mail: [email protected]_


look, he say that new channels will be addes to your acurrent package, with out additional charger, may be including you local RSN.
new customer will be charge MORE MONEY.


----------



## Paul Secic

810DVR said:


> I emailed [email protected] and asked them about current customers' ability to get Turbo HD packages. The response was that the Turbo HD packages will *not* be offered to current customers. Hopefully they'll change their minds, I'm pretty displeased to be a current customer and not be offered the opportunity to get HD only plus my RSNs, Big Ten, etc.
> 
> _From: Xxxxx, Xxxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Sunday, July 20, 2008 11:42 PM
> To: Xxx
> Subject: RE: TurboHD
> 
> Greetings,
> The Turbo HD packages will only be available to new customers as a new customer promotion. The current package you have will remain on your account and new channels available will be added to your current package. Please visit our website for more information.
> 
> Thank you,
> Xxxxxx Xxxxx
> Executive Communications Team
> Dish Network Corporation
> E-mail: [email protected]_


They'll give you new HD channels for your package. It seems to be a way to get more MPEG4 customers on board. This is just a theory.


----------



## brant

although i really want my RSN's, i'm pleased that they'll be adding whatever new HD channels they get to my absolute HD package. maybe the 'new customer' part will only be for a limited time so they don't get bombarded with current customers trying to switch. we'll see in time.


----------



## brant

although i really want my RSN's, i'm pleased that they'll be adding whatever new HD channels they get to my absolute HD package. maybe the 'new customer' part will only be for a limited time so they don't get bombarded with current customers trying to switch. we'll see in time.


----------



## anex80

I had a tech chat with E* today and then also called their VIP support line and was able to verify the following information:

1. New HD turbo packages will NOT be available to existing customers. This may change in the future but not in the short term.
2. HD Absolute package will be grandfathered in as is with no additional changes to programming, meaning none of the 17 new channels coming August 1 will be added to this package.
3. HD Absolute package will no longer be available to any customer after August 1, so if you want it, you better get it now.


----------



## aloishus27

So not only will I not get any new channels added to my current package, I can't get them by subscribing to a new package where it is included. If this is the case I will be a Dish customer no more. Voom was almost the last straw for me, this definitely would be.



anex80 said:


> I had a tech chat with E* today and then also called their VIP support line and was able to verify the following information:
> 
> 1. New HD turbo packages will NOT be available to existing customers. This may change in the future but not in the short term.
> 2. HD Absolute package will be grandfathered in as is with no additional changes to programming, meaning none of the 17 new channels coming August 1 will be added to this package.
> 3. HD Absolute package will no longer be available to any customer after August 1, so if you want it, you better get it now.


----------



## jclewter79

anex80 said:


> I had a tech chat with E* today and then also called their VIP support line and was able to verify the following information:
> 
> 1. New HD turbo packages will NOT be available to existing customers. This may change in the future but not in the short term.
> 2. HD Absolute package will be grandfathered in as is with no additional changes to programming, meaning none of the 17 new channels coming August 1 will be added to this package.
> 3. HD Absolute package will no longer be available to any customer after August 1, so if you want it, you better get it now.


I just can't see how they are not going to add the new channels to HD absolute. I am glad that I have not made the HD switch yet though.


----------



## Jim5506

anex80 said:


> I had a tech chat with E* today and then also called their VIP support line and was able to verify the following information:
> 
> 2. HD Absolute package will be grandfathered in as is with no additional changes to programming, meaning none of the 17 new channels coming August 1 will be added to this package.


You are wrong about the channels not being added.

Did you read the original post by 810 DVR?

I think I'll go with the email from ceo over a chat with a csr.


----------



## Bobby H

Add to that the issue roughly half or more of those 17 new channels will be premium channels in the HBO and Cinemax packages.

Since I subscribe to HBO there should be no problem in getting the HD versions of HBO2, HBO Signature, HBO Family, HBO Zone and HBO Latino.


----------



## phrelin

Oh, I'm sure that the HD Absolute will get Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network HD, and Planet Green HD. Maybe even CBS College Sports HD too.

The other additions are 13 premiums. But remember, these mean Dish is "surpassing its goal of reaching 100 national HD channels five months ahead of schedule."

I'm sure that doesn't mean we won't get more HD non-premium channels next year after the rate and package structure changes in February.:sure:


----------



## Taco Lover

Dish website confirms TurboHD is only for new customers:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbo_is_coming/index.shtml

It also says "VOD in 1080p"???


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I firmly believe there is a lot of misinformation floating around and a lot of over-panicking in reaction to that.

I simply cannot believe that after 8/1 Dish would not allow any of their existing 13.5+ million customers to have any of these new packages. It would be monumentally stupid, considering that not only could they lose customers over this BUT many customers would actually pay more to get the TurboHD packages.

Also... IF "Dish HD Absolute" is only going to be grandfathered until Feb 2009, then they will effectively be kicking out existing customers and not allowing them to upgrade and pay more even then.

I think this is a combination of people asking the questions wrong (expecting HBO and StarzHD to be part of DishHD for instance) and Dish representatives giving wrong answers... then the cluge meets in the middle and people go running and screaming.

It's just so monumentally stupid a decision that I can't believe it is true.

I could believe they would grandfather us for a while... I could believe they wouldn't let us downgrade to a cheaper HD-only package... and I could believe they would set a date after which they would not add new HD to our grandfathered-deal to force us to upgrade... but not ever allowing us to upgrade makes no sense at all.


----------



## James Long

Available to existing customers on August 2nd ... _*please*_?

Odd.


----------



## grog

Seems about right to me. :sure:

Let's see:


Dish dropped MLB
Dish dropped Voom
Dish gives new HD package to customers yet to be defined. Current customers need not apply!

Seems about right to me. :sure:


----------



## coldmiser

How can one company be so monumentally stupid?!?! 

My contract is up this month and I can't see myself sticking around much longer.


----------



## phrelin

I'm waiting for that 1080p VOD, or won't that be available to me either. Of course it may be available only to the select few who have Bluray players and discs - pop the disc in and voila - a video you demanded.

Now the 8PSK - what don't I understand there? I had to go to Wikipedia to refresh the context for my terribly out of date brain. The best quote I could come up with is:


> Notably absent from these various schemes is 8-PSK. This is because its error-rate performance is close to that of 16-QAM - it is only about 0.5 dB better-but its data rate is only three-quarters that of 16-QAM.


 So why again should I be impressed? I'm sure I don't understand something.

And its 100% HD Programming. So those getting it won't get the shopping channels? Yeah, right. And apparently they won't get 90%+ of the programming on most of the HD channels....

I don't mind a bit of spin in marketing, but geesh.


----------



## 0pusX

Lets hope this is all a big misunderstanding. After their recent addition of all these HD channels the last few months I had no intentions of leaving. But if they are going to slap the faces of all their current customers, Ill have no probloems leaving.


----------



## teacher1066

I have just seen my monthly bill drop from $130 to $70. What's happening? I see no loss of the channels that I watch and no one from Dish has contacted me about the change. "Is this any way to run an airline???"


----------



## anex80

Jim5506 said:


> You are wrong about the channels not being added.
> 
> Did you read the original post by 810 DVR?
> 
> I think I'll go with the email from ceo over a chat with a csr.


The letter from ceo does not specify which package channels will be added to. I was told that if you currently have HD Essentials or HD Ultimate, you will receive new HD channels, corresponding with your current package, as they are launched. The HD Absolute package will no longer receive new channels as it is being "locked" as is and will no longer be available to anyone who does not already have it after August 1.


----------



## anex80

phrelin said:


> I'm waiting for that 1080p VOD, or won't that be available to me either. Of course it may be available only to the select few who have Bluray players and discs - pop the disc in and voila - a video you demanded.
> 
> Now the 8PSK - what don't I understand there? I had to go to Wikipedia to refresh the context for my terribly out of date brain. The best quote I could come up with is: So why again should I be impressed? I'm sure I don't understand something.
> 
> And its 100% HD Programming. So those getting it won't get the shopping channels? Yeah, right. And apparently they won't get 90%+ of the programming on most of the HD channels....
> 
> I don't mind a bit of spin in marketing, but geesh.


So there it is in black & white: Only available to new customers. The only reason I can think of for them doing this is because they don't want to be bombarded with existing customer calls to switch to the new packages. Hopefully they will open them up to everyone shortly after August 1.


----------



## electrafied

How will this affect those of us that subscribe to both SD and HD? Will we get the new HD channels?


----------



## grog

Maybe the new feature will require 'new hardware'? 
For the VOD 1080p support?

Otherwise I agree with all the above comments including the Voom thing.



anex80 said:


> So there it is in black & white: Only available to new customers. The only reason I can think of for them doing this is because they don't want to be bombarded with existing customer calls to switch to the new packages. Hopefully they will open them up to everyone shortly after August 1.


----------



## anex80

electrafied said:


> How will this affect those of us that subscribe to both SD and HD? Will we get the new HD channels?


It is my understanding, based on my conversations with multiple support reps yesterday, that new HD channels will be added to all packages EXCEPT HD Absolute. This does, of course, exclude premium channels such as Starz and HBO.


----------



## arundc

phrelin said:


> Unbelievable. I just sent the following email to investor relations:.


Your followup is definitely appreciated. However, there was a note in the e-mail that said Dish would add the new channels to existing customers. It would be in their best interests to keep us happy or else they know the repercussions. They have to be pretty stupid to alienate us - loyal customers for so long. :nono2:


----------



## arundc

anex80 said:


> It is my understanding, based on my conversations with multiple support reps yesterday, that new HD channels will be added to all packages EXCEPT HD Absolute. This does, of course, exclude premium channels such as Starz and HBO.


Currently, I have Dish HD Ultimate with AT200. Should I upgrade now to Absolute or no? 

Thanks!


----------



## DustoMan

grog said:


> Maybe the new feature will require 'new hardware'?
> For the VOD 1080p support?


Could 1080p support be added via a software update? It says that Turbo HD uses their "award winning" HD-DVRs, VIP recievers. Meaning the hardware is already out there.


----------



## anex80

arundc said:


> Currently, I have Dish HD Ultimate with AT200. Should I upgrade now to Absolute or no?
> 
> Thanks!


If you are happy with the channels currently in HD Absolute and don't care about getting any new channels, then yes. If you want to receive new HD channels as they are added, then stay where you are.


----------



## arundc

anex80 said:


> If you are happy with the channels currently in HD Absolute and don't care about getting any new channels, then yes. If you want to receive new HD channels as they are added, then stay where you are.


Great, thanks for the tip. I'll stick with HD Ultimate.


----------



## 459707

Wait...my ViP 722 only outputs 1080i - so how are they going to deliver 1080p? - I smell a "ViP 822p" coming!


----------



## jkhiggin

anex80 said:


> If you are happy with the channels currently in HD Absolute and don't care about getting any new channels, then yes. If you want to receive new HD channels as they are added, then stay where you are.


I hope that ends up not being the case. I have the HD Only package and want the new channels as they are added.

I am with everyone else that says that not allowing existing customers options in their programming is a boneheaded move.

If they have HD only packages at different prices then I am ok with that. I just don't watch a whole lot of SD channels as they just look way too fuzzy now after watching HD for so long.


----------



## DustoMan

The page linked to has been removed from their site.


----------



## anex80

I just talked to 5 different CSR's and asked them all the following question:

"Will new HD channels be added to the HD Absolute package?"

4 of the CSR's said Yes, 1 said No.

I also read on another forum that the HD Absolute package will continue to receive new HD channels through the rest of this year, at which time updates will no longer be made.

I think I might switch to HD Absolute next Thursday and then see what happens on Friday. If the new channels aren't there, I can always switch back.


----------



## tnsprin

sdschramm said:


> Wait...my ViP 722 only outputs 1080i - so how are they going to deliver 1080p? - I smell a "ViP 822p" coming!


They are probably going to be offering movies encoded in 1080P24. The current ViP receivers can handle that and deliver it as 1080i or 720P to your TV.


----------



## arundc

anex80 said:


> I just talked to 5 different CSR's and asked them all the following question:
> 
> "Will new HD channels be added to the HD Absolute package?"
> 
> 4 of the CSR's said Yes, 1 said No.
> 
> I also read on another forum that the HD Absolute package will continue to receive new HD channels through the rest of this year, at which time updates will no longer be made.
> 
> I think I might switch to HD Absolute next Thursday and then see what happens on Friday. If the new channels aren't there, I can always switch back.


I am sticking with Ultimate/AT250 for now. If Comedy Central and some of the other SD channels were to be available in HD, I'd drop AT250 in a heartbeat. But need to know before Aug 1!!!!


----------



## phrelin

DustoMan said:


> The page linked to has been removed from their site.


As I said, I posted a jpeg of it here for the record. In my mind, I believe that Larry and his other brother Larry run the web site. Strange things happen on that site and its frequently a great source of misinformation. Sometimes I wonder about it. The 1080p thing, for instance. Has Echostar actually figured out how to deliver anything in 1080p without chewing up a whole transponder for one channel? Or was that hopeful thinking? Or is it 1080p/24 movies only.

And one would really have to wonder about the current customer thing. Any moron would rename the existing packages TurboMostWonderful Platinum or something to keep the current HD customers happy. Also, the implication of the "new customers only" policy is that a current SD customer can't upgrade their 501 to a 722 and get a Turbo package. It just "feels" bad - terrible marketing.:nono2:


----------



## Taco Lover

Wow, a comment of mine makes front page news! 

Seriously, what's wrong with this company? New packages not meant for existing customers? Web pages that disappear? Screwy.


----------



## phrelin

teacher1066 said:


> I have just seen my monthly bill drop from $130 to $70. What's happening? I see no loss of the channels that I watch and no one from Dish has contacted me about the change. "Is this any way to run an airline???"


What packages do you have? I'd certainly like to experience a 46% drop in my bill! That's a "don't ask, don't tell" change, although 10 months from now you might be billed $600. But you might not either; maybe you won a contest? Free AT250 for life?


----------



## 459707

tnsprin said:


> They are probably going to be offering movies encoded in 1080P24. The current ViP receivers can handle that and deliver it as 1080i or 720P to your TV.


Wait - so there taking 1080 lines, sending 720 at a time (twice as fast), and then my TV or the reciver will magicly put the 720 lines in order so it looks like i'm geting all 1080 of them at the same time.....right??

Sounds like taking a Blu-ray disk copying it onto DVD, and then playing the DVD in an "upscaling" player. And all the suden I'm going to magicly get back quailty that I lost? I don't think so.

Why can't they just thake the 1080p movie, and SEND it in 1080p. And if my reciver can't do that, then I wnat a new one.


----------



## tcatdbs

I'm switching to Dish with Dish Absolute this Thursday. If they do not add the Aug 1st channels to Absolute I'll be leaving. Their website says: "This program package is a must for the HD enthusiast because it includes ALL HD channels from DishHD essential and Ultimate..." So if they add anything to Ultimate they "must" add them to Absolute. In my mind I am signing up for a 2 year contract with Absolute and expect ALL new HD channels to be added to it when that happens. If they choose to raise the $29.99 to say $39.99 after adding 10-20 new channels, I probably wouldn't argue with a price increase.



anex80 said:


> The letter from ceo does not specify which package channels will be added to. I was told that if you currently have HD Essentials or HD Ultimate, you will receive new HD channels, corresponding with your current package, as they are launched. The HD Absolute package will no longer receive new channels as it is being "locked" as is and will no longer be available to anyone who does not already have it after August 1.


----------



## LinkNuc

Our DVR's even th 722 do not and cannot support 1080p has to be a typo or we have a new receiver coming


----------



## puckwithahalo

1) for now, the turbo packages will only be available to new customers
2) there will eventually be promotions to allow current customers to go turbo, but no specifics given as to when
3) the hd absolute package will continue to receive new hd channels as they become available through february


----------



## phrelin

sdschramm said:


> Wait - so there taking 1080 lines, sending 720 at a time (twice as fast), and then my TV or the reciver will magicly put the 720 lines in order so it looks like i'm geting all 1080 of them at the same time.....right??
> 
> Sounds like taking a Blu-ray disk copying it onto DVD, and then playing the DVD in an "upscaling" player. And all the suden I'm going to magicly get back quailty that I lost? I don't think so.
> 
> Why can't they just thake the 1080p movie, and SEND it in 1080p. And if my reciver can't do that, then I wnat a new one.


On the "things you'd like" thread for the 622/722 many were asking for native format pass through. I speculated on that thread that as I read the info on the most recent Tivo vs. Echostar thread, I began to wonder about whether the Echostar 622/722 hardware/software combination could actually pass through anything. It sounds from the filings in the case like they store a raw data stream and then restructure it as a 720p or 1080i (your choice) standard signal (a) digital output (for the HDMI) or (b) analog video/digital audio (component/Toslink). In that case, they could through software changes handle a 1080p output if the hardware is powerful enough.

But I'm not knowledgeable enough to do more than start speculation for some younger working engineer to add to.


----------



## anex80

puckwithahalo said:


> 1) for now, the turbo packages will only be available to new customers
> 2) there will eventually be promotions to allow current customers to go turbo, but no specifics given as to when
> 3) the hd absolute package will continue to receive new hd channels as they become available through february


Do you know this as fact or are you basing it on what you've read in various threads?


----------



## Link

What does all this mean? A friend of mine has the Top 200 plus HD Essentials which gives them the HD feeds of existing channels in their package. They currently pay $10 for HD Essentials and aren't interesting in paying anymore than that for HD channels.


----------



## koji68

Link said:


> What does all this mean? A friend of mine has the Top 200 plus HD Essentials which gives them the HD feeds of existing channels in their package. They currently pay $10 for HD Essentials and aren't interesting in paying anymore than that for HD channels.


They are all set. Nothing will change for them.


----------



## phrelin

Link said:


> What does all this mean? A friend of mine has the Top 200 plus HD Essentials which gives them the HD feeds of existing channels in their package. They currently pay $10 for HD Essentials and aren't interesting in paying anymore than that for HD channels.


Unfortunately, your guess or your friend's guess is as good as anyone's.

The only question is will they get Lifetime HD August 1.


----------



## Ressurrector

1080 "progressive"?????????? riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighhhhht


----------



## aloishus27

grog said:


> Seems about right to me. :sure:
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> 
> Dish dropped MLB
> Dish dropped Voom
> Dish gives new HD package to customers yet to be defined. Current customers need not apply!
> 
> Seems about right to me. :sure:


:nono2:


----------



## Jason Nipp

anex80 said:


> Do you know this as fact or are you basing it on what you've read in various threads?


I trust what puckwithahalo says, and I normally find what he says to be correct.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Do you know this as fact or are you basing it on what you've read in various threads?


Fact


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor

while my current employment agreements prohibit me from sharing details about the new TURBO family of packages available on Aug 1st, I can say just one thing. 

Existing customers who have been on this site bashing their "ineligibility" for the Turbo packages are getting bent out of shape for nothing. I can say, without a doubt, that those who have the Dish Absolute are perfectly fine and should be content with their exclusion of the Turbo Packages at this moment in time. They won't be missing anything except a few baseball/college football games in HD on their RSNets. (sorry sports fans)

As for everyone who's perplexed as to why Dish will only let NEW customers get the TURBO packs, it's primarily due to the fact they can easily CONTROL the type of receiver their new customers can have. It's harder to come to existing customers and do the same thing. TURBO IS MORE ABOUT THE TYPE OF EQUIPMENT CUSTOMERS HAVE THAN THE PACKAGE THEY SUBSCRIBE TO.... that's all I can say, and it's all I'm willing to share... Just please be patient.


----------



## tsmacro

Here's a memo we rec'd today:

HD Programming

New HD Packages
Qualifying core all-HD programming packages
v	Requires all MPEG-4 equipment on account
v	Available to new customers only
v	Due to all MPEG-4 requirements, TurboHD™ packages are only available to customers who select one of the packages at time of activation.
v	HD Add-On
v	PlatinumHD – Update to the dishHD Ultimate package name. It may be added to any of the TurboHD packages for an additional $10/mo. Package includes 7 channels.
v	In DDA, PlatinumHD will package as a premium, as dishHD Ultimate does currently

DishDVR Advantage DishDVR Advantage Packages
New TurboHD DishDVR Advantage Packages 
v	TurboHD Bronze DishDVR Advantage 
v	$34.99/mo. (a savings of $0.98)
v	TurboHD Silver DishDVR Advantage
v	$39.99/mo. (a savings of $3.98)
v	TurboHD Gold DishDVR Advantage
v	$49.99/mo. (a savings of $0.98)

All TurboHD DishDVR Advantage packages include applicable core HD package, local channels, and first DVR service fee

TurboHD packages will not be available to customers activated before 8/1/08 in any circumstance

Changes to Current HD Offerings
dishHD Ultimate package will change to:
Ø	PlatinumHD
Ø	Will continue to be $20/mo. for existing customers 
Ø	Will be shown as $10/mo. add-on to any of the packages above (if customer adds or makes any changes to programming after 8/1/08)
v	Latino HD package names will remain DishLATINO HD Max Essential and DishLATINO Max HD Ultimate.

Essential HD packages name change to BronzeHD, SilverHD, and GoldHD

dishHD Absolute Changes
v	dishHD Absolute package not available to new or existing customers as of 8/1
Ø	Existing customers as of 8/1 will not have an all HD package option available
Ø	Existing customers with this package will be grandfathered; however, if it is removed from an account or the account is disconnected, customers will not be allowed to have it put it back on. 
Ø	New HD channels launched after 8/1 will be launched into the grandfathered dishHD Absolute package



Customer Qualification
Digital Home Advantage (DHA) Updates/Changes
v	Offer Qualification Changes
Ø	Standard to high credit score – Must use credit card to qualify for offer
v	High credit score – May use debit or credit card to qualify for offer
v	Digital Home Advantage without commitment
Ø	Requires $99 activation fee*
v	Digital Home Advantage with 24-month commitment
Ø	No activation fee 
v	Beginning 8/1 the following equipment upgrade fee will apply for new DHA/DHA-24 customers:
Ø	ViP722, ViP622, and 622HZ as Primary Receiver - $50
v	The ViP612 will now be offered as the primary leased receiver for a one TV solution under all DHA offers. 
v	The $99 upgrade fee for a second SD DVR will be assessed

DishDVR Advantage and the Latino DVR Packs will continue to be offered on August 1st



Free For All
v	Extended through 1/31/2009
v	Customers will continue to receive a $5/mo. equipment credit for 30 or 40 months depending on whether they purchase a single or dual tuner system
v	DishFAMILY or higher, TurboHD Bronze or higher, DISH Latino or higher, or International as Qualified will qualify for the $5/mo. equipment credit

New Qualified FFA Programming
“Eligible” Programming Packages for Free For All ONLY; not eligible for $5/mo equipment credit
v	$9.99 Locals only package
v	Essential Services changed to Welcome Pack
Ø	$9.99 Welcome Pack or DishLATINO Welcome Pack
Ø	$14.99 Welcome Pack or DishLATINO Welcome Pack plus Locals




Promotional Overlays

New Customer	
v	The 3 credits of $39.99 promotional overlay for new customers will expire on 7/31. 

v	$50 credit on first bill 
Ø	New DHA/DHA-24 and DBA/DBA-24 customers with qualified programming (AT100 or higher, DishLATINO or higher, TurboHD Bronze or higher, or International As Qualified)
Ø	Customers with DishFamily do not qualify for the $50 credit on first bill
v	Cinemax for a Penny for a Year (offered pre-8/1, will be continued)
Ø	Requires Credit Card requires CCA/EFT

v	HBO/Starz free for first 3 months 
Ø	Requires DHA or DBA with commitment and qualified programming
Ø	Requires AT100 or above, DishLATINO or above, or TurboHD Bronze or above.
v	PlatinumHD free for first 3 months, value of $10 each month
Ø	Requires DHA with Commitment
Ø	Requires an eligible SD package plus BronzeHD, SilverHD, GoldHD or DishLATINO Max HD Essential
Commercial: 
v	Sirius free for first 3 months, value of $19.99 each month
v	DBA HD $10 off for first 3 months, value of $10 each month
Ø	Public: Hospitality HD Max
Ø	Private: Business HD Max

Existing Customer Promotional Overlays
v	HBO/Starz free for 3 months
Ø	Requires new 24-month commitment
v	Cinemax for a Penny for a Year (offered pre-8/1, will be continued)
Ø	Requires Credit Card CCA/EFT
v	PlatinumHD free for 3 months, value of $10 each month
v	Requires BronzeHD, SilverHD, GoldHD or DishLATINO Max HD Essential with eligible SD package 
v	Requires upgrade to PlatinumHD

Existing Customer Options
Existing Customer Offers
v	DishMOVER Upgrade Credit:$50 credit for combined DIU/DishMOVER transaction
Ø	Will be applied to account at the time the DishMOVER work order is closed

v	DIU: Allow upgrade of up to 4 tuners / 2 receivers of any type per DIU transaction


Offer Extensions
New Customer 
The following offers for New Customers are extended through 1/31/2009:
v	Digital Home Advantage
v	Free For All
v	No Promo w/SSN (Cash & Carry)
v	No Promo w/out SSN (Cash & Carry)
v	Mobile Dish
v	Wild Blue
v	DishNOW Prepaid 
v	Alaska and Puerto Rico/USVI offer
v	International SSN and International No SSN
v	Dish Business Advantage
v	MDU No Promotion

Existing Customer 
v	DISH’n It Up, 
v	DishMOVER (Club DishMOVER and DHPP Movers will be extended, however, Cinemax Free for 3 Months will not be extended), 
v	DHA/DHA-24 Upgrade, 
v	Dish Antenna Upgrades (includes D500/D1000/Wingdish offer and D500+/D1000+ offer), 
v	DISH’n It Out Like New DVR (510), 
v	DISH’n It Out Like New (311), 
v	Cinemax for a Penny 



That pretty much sums it up!


----------



## OinkinOregon

OMG!! My head hurts after reading that!!


----------



## Paul Secic

810DVR said:


> I emailed [email protected] and asked them about current customers' ability to get Turbo HD packages. The response was that the Turbo HD packages will *not* be offered to current customers. Hopefully they'll change their minds, I'm pretty displeased to be a current customer and not be offered the opportunity to get HD only plus my RSNs, Big Ten, etc.
> 
> _From: Xxxxx, Xxxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Sunday, July 20, 2008 11:42 PM
> To: Xxx
> Subject: RE: TurboHD
> 
> Greetings,
> The Turbo HD packages will only be available to new customers as a new customer promotion. The current package you have will remain on your account and new channels available will be added to your current package. Please visit our website for more information.
> 
> Thank you,
> Xxxxxx Xxxxx
> Executive Communications Team
> Dish Network Corporation
> E-mail: [email protected]_


They never replied to me. Sometimes they do but sometimes they don't. Usually when I want to change packages they come through.


----------



## anex80

TSMacro, thanks for posting the memo! I think this officially answers almost all of the questions that have come up over the past few weeks regarding this change.


----------



## tsmacro

OinkinOregon said:


> OMG!! My head hurts after reading that!!


Welcome to my world! :lol: And dish is only part of my job! Of course with that we also got four "job aides" that summarize and chart all that info above which supposedly makes it all easier to digest, not so sure about that, at the moment it just feels like more "piling on" so to speak. Of course I can't share the job aides because they are propietary to the company I work for, but trust me you're not missing much.


----------



## tcatdbs

Glad I signed up for Absolute. Bet they have a run on Absolute orders before 7/31! They better have some 722's left this Thursday for my install!

"Ø New HD channels launched after 8/1 will be launched into the grandfathered dishHD Absolute package" Wonder if "after 8/1" means "forever..."


----------



## jkhiggin

Well the one part that interests me most is about the dish Absolute... so I am good. I'll get to keep it for 29.99/month and get the new HD channels.

It did not mention anything about it going away either. Just that if you disconnect or remove it you can't get it back. I'm happy with that.



dishHD Absolute Changes
v dishHD Absolute package not available to new or existing customers as of 8/1
Ø Existing customers as of 8/1 will not have an all HD package option available
Ø Existing customers with this package will be grandfathered; however, if it is removed from an account or the account is disconnected, customers will not be allowed to have it put it back on.
Ø New HD channels launched after 8/1 will be launched into the grandfathered dishHD Absolute package


----------



## Paul Secic

sdschramm said:


> Wait - so there taking 1080 lines, sending 720 at a time (twice as fast), and then my TV or the reciver will magicly put the 720 lines in order so it looks like i'm geting all 1080 of them at the same time.....right??
> 
> Sounds like taking a Blu-ray disk copying it onto DVD, and then playing the DVD in an "upscaling" player. And all the suden I'm going to magicly get back quailty that I lost? I don't think so.
> 
> Why can't they just thake the 1080p movie, and SEND it in 1080p. And if my reciver can't do that, then I wnat a new one.


So they want everyone to buy a 1080P set?? They're nuts!


----------



## phrelin

tsmacro said:


> That pretty much sums it up!


Do you have anything indicating what channels are included in the TurboHD packages.

It's obvious that the newly named non-Turbo BronzeHD, SilverHD and GoldHD are the "Essential" packages with their underlying AT package, and that the newly named non-Turbo PlatinumHD is the extra channels the Ultimate provided on top of the Essential package, but tied to the underlying AT package.

But to speculate about the Turbo packages:

It seems like the TurboHD Silver DishDVR Advantage with the Platinum at $49.99 ($39.99 + $10.00) should correspond to my DishDVR Advantage AT200 with Ultimate at $69.99 ($49.99 +$20.00). If the Turbo's are truly HD only, however, there would be a bunch of cable channels I watch (i.e. FX, AMC) that they wouldn't get, at least for now. So the $20 difference isn't too big a deal.

And no matter how much Dish pronounces "HD only" I won't believe it until a subscriber posts here that they don't get the MPEG2 SD shopping channels.


----------



## James Long

tcatdbs said:


> I'm switching to Dish with Dish Absolute this Thursday. If they do not add the Aug 1st channels to Absolute I'll be leaving. Their website says: "This program package is a must for the HD enthusiast because it includes ALL HD channels from DishHD essential and Ultimate..." So if they add anything to Ultimate they "must" add them to Absolute.


Who is to say Essentials and Ultimate will _exist_ after August 1st? Essentials is turning (back) into three named levels of HD (Bronze HD for AT100, Silver HD for AT200, Gold HD for AT250) and Ultimate is turning into the base HD name plus Platinum HD.

I do expect that the new channels will be added - but I also expect that those with Essentials or Ultimate HD will see a name change to the new packages (at no additional cost).


DishTSR3Mentor said:


> TURBO IS MORE ABOUT THE TYPE OF EQUIPMENT CUSTOMERS HAVE THAN THE PACKAGE THEY SUBSCRIBE TO.... that's all I can say, and it's all I'm willing to share... Just please be patient.


I'm glad tsmacro could say more ... otherwise I'd be looking for a ViP-822 "Turbo". 



tsmacro said:


> Here's a memo we rec'd today:
> 
> New HD Packages
> Qualifying core all-HD programming packages
> v	Requires all MPEG-4 equipment on account


And there is the nutshell answer ... unlike today where a DISH customer can have all sorts of equipment on their account (even obsolete equipment - let alone discontinued models) it appears that DISH wants the "Turbo" HD only packages to only go to people who can actually receive the HD channels on all receivers. No more "301" tucked away watching the SD versions and not able to receive the HD versions at all.



Paul Secic said:


> So they want everyone to buy a 1080P set?? They're nuts!


Naw ... there will still be downconverting ... even to RF for TV2. DISH isn't that nuts.



phrelin said:


> And no matter how much Dish pronounces "HD only" I won't believe it until a subscriber posts here that they don't get the MPEG2 SD shopping channels.


Available free! Sorry ... gotta keep locking and hiding locked channels to get rid of those channels.


----------



## kal915

phrelin said:


> Oh, I'm sure that the HD Absolute will get Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network HD, and Planet Green HD. Maybe even CBS College Sports HD too.
> 
> The other additions are 13 premiums. But remember, these mean Dish is "surpassing its goal of reaching 100 national HD channels five months ahead of schedule."
> 
> I'm sure that doesn't mean we won't get more HD non-premium channels next year after the rate and package structure changes in February.:sure:


it also doesnt mean that we wont get any more HD this year


----------



## ebaltz

That is freaking insane and ridiculous. You would have to have a degree in marketing, engineering, math, and accounting to have ANY idea what that means. Why can't they just make things simple?

Plan 1: SD only $25
Plan 2: HD only $50
Plan 3: Both $75



tsmacro said:


> Here's a memo we rec'd today:
> 
> HD Programming...


----------



## KingJerky

I have America's Everything with HD package...

How will this change impact my programming? Do I need to sign up for an upgraded HD package? 

Since when does "Everything" not equal "Everything"?

Dish has a skewed version of reality.

Thanks for the input,

KJ.


----------



## DTHguy

anex80 said:


> I had a tech chat with E* today and then also called their VIP support line and was able to verify the following information:
> 
> 1. New HD turbo packages will NOT be available to existing customers. This may change in the future but not in the short term.
> 2. HD Absolute package will be grandfathered in as is with no additional changes to programming, meaning none of the 17 new channels coming August 1 will be added to this package.
> 3. HD Absolute package will no longer be available to any customer after August 1, so if you want it, you better get it now.


theses 2 point are conflict, (2) 13 channel are premiun. if the current customer have HD absolute and HBO, does not receivs the new HBO addition along of the 4 for their basic package.
(3)after August 1, HD absolute package( and TurboHD) will no longer available to current customer. therefore, current customer before 8/1 that not have HD options.


----------



## Jim5506

DTHguy said:


> theses 2 point are conflict, (2) 13 channel are premiun. if the current customer have HD absolute and HBO, does not receivs the new HBO addition along of the 4 for their basic package.
> (3)after August 1, HD absolute package( and TurboHD) will no longer available to current customer. therefore, current customer before 8/1 that not have HD options.


NO, NO, NO, current customers cannot *upgrade* to Absolute or Turbo.

If you already have Absolute, you are grandfathered, and WILL receive new HD channels as they are added.


----------



## Jim5506

This is not really that complicated.

Turbo is for NEW CUSTOMERS ONLY!

If you have HD Absolute, your are grandfathered - nothing changes, but if you ever drop it there's no getting it back - it's too good a deal.

If you are a current HD Essentials sub, the names will be changed back to the Gold, Silver and Bronze we had last year, and if you sub to the HD Ultimate, it is now a $10 add on called Platinum.


----------



## DTHguy

tsmacro said:


> Here's a memo we rec'd today:
> 
> Ø
> v


What main Ø and v?


----------



## Mike Kennedy

I have just become aware of all these changes and a first pass through has been quite confusing. I currently have top 250 and HD ultimate. What I want is all HD (including golf), and the HD RSN (FOX sportsSW). I don't watch anything else. What should I change my programming to? I really didn't know there was such a thing as HD absolute.

Thanks for any help. 

Mike


----------



## HobbyTalk

You won't change anything. You can not get RSNs with HD Absolute.


----------



## Bobby H

Won't it be nice 2 or 3 years from now when the only channels available will be HD? Then we can go back to a simple and easy to understand HD-version of AT100, AT200 and AT250.


----------



## grog

I don't think that will happen for a long time.

But maybe they will bring Voom back in the next couple of years... but when they do Voom will only be available to new customers only. :lol:



Bobby H said:


> Won't it be nice 2 or 3 years from now when the only channels available will be HD? Then we can go back to a simple and easy to understand HD-version of AT100, AT200 and AT250.


----------



## swallman

OK, this is too damn bloody confusing...

I'm currently SD only but was planning to upgrade to HD on a couple of receivers in the next month or so.

So what will my options be ? I just want to make sure I'm going to be able to get ALL of the Dish HD channels available (even if I need to pay a bit more $$).

The 1080p isn't quite a big concern for me right now as the HD TV's I'm going to be purchasing are smaller screens.

Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jim5506 said:


> This is not really that complicated.
> 
> Turbo is for NEW CUSTOMERS ONLY!
> 
> If you have HD Absolute, your are grandfathered - nothing changes, but if you ever drop it there's no getting it back - it's too good a deal.
> 
> If you are a current HD Essentials sub, the names will be changed back to the Gold, Silver and Bronze we had last year, and if you sub to the HD Ultimate, it is now a $10 add on called Platinum.


I think this is probably a nice summary of the detailed memo that was posted earlier in the thread. Hopefully the panicking will end now. This more correctly jives with what I felt reality would be after 8/1... which is why I kept posting how I could not believe the stuff that was floating around rumorville because it would have been such a stupid decision that it simply couldn't be true.

On the 1080p front... I hate getting into the "i vs p" debates and have no idea what Dish may or may not be planning, especially since that page was apparently taken down anyway... but it is probably worth a reminder that 1080p could be 24 fps or 30 fps or 60 fps.

I am not currently aware of any 1080p at 60fps... and 30 fps of 1080p is exactly equal to 1080i at 60 fps so it would require the same bandwidth and should require the same kind of processing power. 24 fps would actually be lower bandwidth! 

So the bandwidth shouldn't be a problem... the only thing will be is if it is something that can be coded in the ViP receivers... and will they limit it to the ViP722 since that one is the one supposedly with the newer chips for HD VOD that the ViP622 is rumored to not ever support anyway.

Who knows if it ever will happen... but on the surface, I can't think of any technical reasons why it wouldn't be possible to have 1080p at 24 fps or 30 fps via satellite.


----------



## rstark18

I know this is the wrong place but while reading this thread it made me think of a question. Would 1080p30 look exactly like 720p60 (what we currently have)? If so, then their comment of "in 1080p - Blu-ray disc quality" would be just marketing BS that they'll fool most people into believing. Am I correct in this thought?


----------



## Link

What content will Lifetime HD even have that is HD?? We have CNN HD and I never see anything on there that actually broadcasts in HD so what is the point?

I get tired of current customers being treated like crap and new ones are treated like gold with new packages and promotions. The same thing is done with cable. If you are a new customer you get all these extras and special pricing for up to 24 months, but if you've had it for five years you're stuck paying full price for everything.


----------



## HarveyLA

rstark18 said:


> I know this is the wrong place but while reading this thread it made me think of a question. Would 1080p30 look exactly like 720p60 (what we currently have)? If so, then their comment of "in 1080p - Blu-ray disc quality" would be just marketing BS that they'll fool most people into believing. Am I correct in this thought?


First of all, keep in mind that LCD and Plasma TV'S can only show progressive screen displays, whether they are 720 or 1080. Okay, so you probably knew that.

But here is a little known fact: If you have a 1080p set you are already watching movies in true 1080p (assuming your set does a proper job of reconstructing the original image).

1080i involves the scanning of odd lines followed by even lines (two fields, used to construct one frame in the receiver). In a live sports telecast, for example, there are 60 fields per second (30 frames) and when there is motion between the time an odd field is scanned,and when the following even field is scanned, you have a time-related error and loss of resolution. However, when a 24 frame per second motion picture film is scanned for conversion to 1080i, a given frame does not move at all during the time it is scanned for the odd and even fields. Therefore there is no motion-related loss, and the frame should be reassembled (deinterlaced) in the set, exactly the same as if it was scanned sequentially (progressive).

As far as 720p sets are concerned, in the case of 1080i movies, they would not provide as high a resolution as the 1080p sets. Another issue of course, is whether Dish is going to downsize the resolution to save bandwidth (such as 1280x1080 instead of 1920x1080).


----------



## clyde sauls

I clicked on the link posted by pherlin and it doesnt show the page displayed above.


----------



## Mightyram

HDMe said:


> On the 1080p front... I hate getting into the "i vs p" debates and have no idea what Dish may or may not be planning, especially since that page was apparently taken down anyway... but it is probably worth a reminder that 1080p could be 24 fps or 30 fps or 60 fps.
> 
> if it ever will happen... but on the surface, I can't think of any technical reasons why it wouldn't be possible to have 1080p at 24 fps or 30 fps via satellite.


Marketing Marketing Marketing

If they are not boradcasting in true 1080p 60 fps then I really don't see anything beneficial then. My TV already converts 1080i signals to 1080p. Any TV that has a 1080p screen does this. Sounds like a bunch of marketing hoopla if all they are doing is changing the frame rate from 60 fps to 30fps or 24 fps in order to show or say they have 1080p.


----------



## Nick

EchoStar's reasoning is understandable. They don't have now (and won't have for a
long time) enough Turbo HD IRDs to ship to millions of existing HD subs. Therefor,
out of necessity, and understandably, E* is limiting availability of Turbo to new HD
subs in order to grow the HD subscriber base which, long-term, will benefit present
and future HD subs. Then, as EchoStar's Turbo production capacity ramps up, every
one of us who wants Turbo will get it (eventually).

As an aside, it is my personal opinion that technophiles of any and every stripe are
among the _most_ impatient people on the planet. If we had a motto, it would be

. . . . . . *"I Want It, and I Want It Now!!!"*

I may be pissing in the wind by suggesting this, but why don't we try to demonstrate
a modicum of maturity and do our best to just be patient and not to get our collective
panties in a bunch over our (temporary) inability to get Turbo HD before sundown.

I'm just saying... :shrug:


----------



## Redlinetire

clyde sauls said:


> I clicked on the link posted by pherlin and it doesnt show the page displayed above.


Yep, as mentioned on page 2 of this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1690738&postcount=35

The page went down almost as fast as it went up.


----------



## tsmacro

phrelin said:


> Do you have anything indicating what channels are included in the TurboHD packages.


Nope, nothing that tells us what channels are in which packages yet. But we're supposed to be getting some new flyers, booklets and posters for our office in time to have them displayed by Aug 1st, I would imagine they'll have that info on those. I imagine they send those out to all retailers at the same time so it'll probably be common knowlege pretty quickly once they start arriving.


----------



## Bobby H

> Would 1080p30 look exactly like 720p60 (what we currently have)? If so, then their comment of "in 1080p - Blu-ray disc quality" would be just marketing BS that they'll fool most people into believing. Am I correct in this thought?


The claim of "Blu-ray disc quality" is a bunch of baloney regardless if E* manages somehow to deliver real 1080p VOD content. Movies on Blu-ray disc often run at data bandwidths far above the capacities of any broadcast or cable network. OTA HD broadcasts are often running at peak rates of less than 20 million bits per second with the average data rate running quite a bit lower. Many movies on BD have data rates that often sustain bandwidths well above 20Mb/s and peak well above 30Mb/s. I've seen certain movies, such as _Cloverfield_ go above the 40Mb/s level.

As to the difference between 720p/60 and 1080p/30, the only true 60fps progressive content viewers can see is typically sporting events on networks like ESPN, a racing event on ABC or an NFL game on Fox. Most networks broadcasting in HD use the 1080i/60 format. Live events and other events shot on video are usually originated in 1080i, which means the interlacing problems are natively built into the programming itself regardless if the Dish Network receiver is converting it to 720p or outputting straight in 1080i. Movies shot on film or special 24fps digital cameras are among the few types of content not affected by the i/p thing. But they're still starved for bits compared to movies playing on Blu-ray.


----------



## tcatdbs

My feeling exactly! Why on earth do these companies not want to keep current customers? I've been on Cable for like 6 years, had a good price the 1st year or two because I switched from Dish, now it's WAY higher. So now I'm switching back to Dish... I'm sure I'll be paying Cable prices in 2 years, so I'll switch back. What joke.... they're all losing customers and many dollars associated with installs and equipment.

My only worry is I won't be happy with PQ with Dish (getting it tomorrow). I keep reading about poor HD quality. This is the one thing that shines on Cable, all HD channels truely look HD (even with a lot of SD content), with no motion pixalization. I just hope all these comments about HD channels being "unwatchable" are fromn people that don't have their aligned.



Link said:


> What content will Lifetime HD even have that is HD?? We have CNN HD and I never see anything on there that actually broadcasts in HD so what is the point?
> 
> I get tired of current customers being treated like crap and new ones are treated like gold with new packages and promotions. The same thing is done with cable. If you are a new customer you get all these extras and special pricing for up to 24 months, but if you've had it for five years you're stuck paying full price for everything.


----------



## neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer-1

Here is a new perspective on this situation!

I believe I have an explanation for the thought processes at Dish Network behind the ban on offering Turbo HD to existing customers. I just had a very informative phone conversation with a very helpful Dish Network Retail Services rep. 

The biggest disaster for Dish Network is to activate a programming package on a customer's account and nothing happens! Some of the existing customer base is relying on the 61.5 to provide their current HD packages. The 61.5 is currently mirroring all national HD services available on the 129 satellite. That will change on August 1. There is not enough capacity to mirror all the additional channels. They probably can do the premiums.

As we all are quite aware, the satellite that was supposed to upgrade the 61.5 location did not make it to a geosync orbit. If I were them I would burn it's on board fuel to get it there, even if it only lasts 2 years there, until a replacement can be launched. Another option would be to send a payload less rocket up there with a special heavily padded capturing capturing dock to capture that perfectly working bird and finish the boosting job! Problems that get in the way are, can the antennas and solar panels be retracted to the retracted launch positions to protect them from the contact with this booster and the G forces from the acceleration it would provide. Perhaps they could come up with something in the future, if not for this satellite, but to save the life of future satellites. Cost and weight is certainly a big factor.

While it is true that there are plenty of current customers using the 129, it will take Dish Network a little while to sort out who is who, and who cannot ever see the 129, especially on the upper east coast and Florida. With a new customer, the installer will determine if the customer's dish equipment can see the 129 and get the newer HD packages or not. In Ohio, the 129 is only 21.9 degrees above the horizon which means it is easily obscured by local obstructions such as trees. However, the 61.5 to our South East is 38.6 above the horizon. As a Dish Network retailer, I would love the option to use the 61.5, as I would be able to deliver HDTV to more potential customers. That is not permitted at this time for good reason. 


Dish Network certainly wants to sell the most robust competitive package they can to the most customers they can, after all ther motto is "Better TV For All" 

The problem will solved as soon as they get the necessary satellite hardware to the 61.5 location, to once again, allow full mirroring, of all HDTV services offered on the 129. Short term fixes include continued increases in transmission bandwidth efficiency through further compression techniques to expand the channel capacity of the 61.5 location, hopefully not at the cost of Picture and Audio quality. After all the whole idea of HDTV idea is to transmit a terrific knock your sock off picture and Audio, a goal, several cable companies have apparantly lost sight of, as indicated by their compression artifacts, as reported elsewhere in this website.

I believe those who are understanding and patient during the interim will eventually be well rewarded in sticking with Dish Network.


----------



## nmetro

What is interesting about this post is that 129 will continue to get more channels, until the 61.5 capacity issue is resolved. Unfortunately, 129 is not in the best of shape and is effectively a dying satellite. For me, it consistently has the lowest power compared to 110 and 119. The Denver HD Locals are on TP2 and go when the satellite is being repositioned (bad gyro) and when heavy clouds occur to the south west) and this happens before any rain fade. While some of these issues could be "peaking problems" for rain fade, the arbitrary dropping of signal is not. So, accessing 129 from the eastern US will not only be hard due to the satellite's low elevation in the sky, but the satellite having its own issues. It is for these reasons that a 129 replacement will be launched late this year or early next year.

If DISH cannot resolve their 61.5/129 problems soon, there could be some nasty implications down the road.



neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer said:


> Here is a new perspective on this situation!
> 
> I believe I have an explanation for the thought processes at Dish Network behind the ban on offering Turbo HD to existing customers. I just had a very informative phone conversation with a very helpful Dish Network Retail Services rep.
> 
> The biggest disaster for Dish Network is to activate a programming package on a customer's account and nothing happens! Some of the existing customer base is relying on the 61.5 to provide their current HD packages. The 61.5 is currently mirroring all national HD services available on the 129 satellite. That will change on August 1. There is not enough capacity to mirror all the additional channels. They probably can do the premiums.
> 
> As we all are quite aware, the satellite that was supposed to upgrade the 61.5 location did not make it to a geosync orbit. If I were them I would burn it's on board fuel to get it there, even if it only lasts 2 years there, until a replacement can be launched. Another option would be to send a payload less rocket up there with a special heavily padded capturing capturing dock to capture that perfectly working bird and finish the boosting job! Problems that get in the way are, can the antennas and solar panels be retracted to the retracted launch positions to protect them from the contact with this booster and the G forces from the acceleration it would provide. Perhaps they could come up with something in the future, if not for this satellite, but to save the life of future satellites. Cost and weight is certainly a big factor.
> 
> While it is true that there are plenty of current customers using the 129, it will take Dish Network a little while to sort out who is who, and who cannot ever see the 129, especially on the upper east coast and Florida. With a new customer, the installer will determine if the customer's dish equipment can see the 129 and get the newer HD packages or not. In Ohio, the 129 is only 21.9 degrees above the horizon which means it is easily obscured by local obstructions such as trees. However, the 61.5 to our South East is 38.6 above the horizon. As a Dish Network retailer, I would love the option to use the 61.5, as I would be able to deliver HDTV to more potential customers. That is not permitted at this time for good reason.
> 
> Dish Network certainly wants to sell the most robust competitive package they can to the most customers they can, after all ther motto is "Better TV For All"
> 
> The problem will solved as soon as they get the necessary satellite hardware to the 61.5 location, to once again, allow full mirroring, of all HDTV services offered on the 129. Short term fixes include continued increases in transmission bandwidth efficiency through further compression techniques to expand the channel capacity of the 61.5 location, hopefully not at the cost of Picture and Audio quality. After all the whole idea of HDTV idea is to transmit a terrific knock your sock off picture and Audio, a goal, several cable companies have apparantly lost sight of, as indicated by their compression artifacts, as reported elsewhere in this website.
> 
> I believe those who are understanding and patient during the interim will eventually be well rewarded in sticking with Dish Network.


----------



## snowcat

Bobby H said:


> Won't it be nice 2 or 3 years from now when the only channels available will be HD? Then we can go back to a simple and easy to understand HD-version of AT100, AT200 and AT250.


I imagine it will be a lot longer than that. It may not even be done in the next 20 years. If a provider has no HD content, there isn't a whole lot of incentive to upgrade.


----------



## smackman

Nick said:


> I may be pissing in the wind by suggesting this, but why don't we try to demonstrate
> a modicum of maturity and do our best to just be patient and not to get our collective
> panties in a bunch over our (temporary) inability to get Turbo HD before sundown.
> 
> I'm just saying... :shrug:


You are pissing in the wind. "THE CUSTOMER IS NEVER WRONG" 
Whether its DBS, Telecommunications, or the Grocery store, The Customer (new and absoultely existing) are the lifeline to the success of this company NOW and FUTURE.
Echostar strategy campaign from the beginning news flash using the word TURBO has been handled like it was setup by "Out sourced Employees" who were the strategy planners and designers of this new wave of Technology. 
Whoops maybe Echostar does Out Source? reach:


----------



## James Long

Link said:


> We have CNN HD and I never see anything on there that actually broadcasts in HD so what is the point?


Watch more! CNN has several hours each day in HD (not to mention that the HD feed is produced in HD 24/7 --- not just an SD upconvert when HD isn't available).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

rstark18 said:


> I know this is the wrong place but while reading this thread it made me think of a question. Would 1080p30 look exactly like 720p60 (what we currently have)? If so, then their comment of "in 1080p - Blu-ray disc quality" would be just marketing BS that they'll fool most people into believing. Am I correct in this thought?


No, you are not correct in that thought. 1080p is higher resolution than 720p no matter what the frames per second are.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer said:


> Here is a new perspective on this situation!
> 
> I believe I have an explanation for the thought processes at Dish Network behind the ban on offering Turbo HD to existing customers. I just had a very informative phone conversation with a very helpful Dish Network Retail Services rep.
> 
> The biggest disaster for Dish Network is to activate a programming package on a customer's account and nothing happens! Some of the existing customer base is relying on the 61.5 to provide their current HD packages. The 61.5 is currently mirroring all national HD services available on the 129 satellite. That will change on August 1. There is not enough capacity to mirror all the additional channels. They probably can do the premiums.


Umm... what?

If you read the uplink reports that JohnH posts its pretty clear that all the proposed 8/1 channels are already on both 61.5 and 129... so there is nothing "changing" as you suggest in your post on 8/1.

There are some capacity issues, that is true... but while you may have talked to a friendly rep it doesn't appear you talked (in this case) to a knowledgable one.


----------



## phrelin

tsmacro said:


> Nope, nothing that tells us what channels are in which packages yet. But we're supposed to be getting some new flyers, booklets and posters for our office in time to have them displayed by Aug 1st, I would imagine they'll have that info on those. I imagine they send those out to all retailers at the same time so it'll probably be common knowlege pretty quickly once they start arriving.


Thanks for taking the time to provide all the information.

As some of you may recall, my hypothesis is that while Darryl and his other brother Darryl run the web site, their other brother Larry is in charge of news releases and marketing. The fact that they issued a news release without simultaneously sending all the marketing information to anyone who gets paid to interact with their customers reinforces my hypothesis. What a way to run a company.:nono2:


----------



## phrelin

kal915 said:


> it also doesnt mean that we wont get any more HD this year


Well I'm always a skeptic. The focus has been on getting to 100 this year.



> June 30, 2008 News release:
> 
> "...we are aggressively moving forward with plans to reach 100 HD local markets and 100 national HD channels," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network.





> July 10, 2008 News release:
> 
> "In January, we promised our customers that DISH Network would boost our national HD channel lineup to 100 by year's end. Today, we are proud to say that in less than one year, not only did we deliver on our commitment, but we exceeded it," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We continue our pledge to DISH Network subscribers to add more national channels and local HD markets, as well as offer the best sports and movies in HD."


The last sentence would give hope for more HD national this year, if you aren't as jaded as I am.


----------



## tcatdbs

He is "sort of" correct... it seem all new HD locals are getting added to 61.5 and not being mirrored (the only reason I need 2 dishes as a new customer). It's anybody's guess what will end up where... but sure would be nice to just have one dish with all programming (at least all HD programming) in the 100-119 area.



HDMe said:


> Umm... what?
> 
> If you read the uplink reports that JohnH posts its pretty clear that all the proposed 8/1 channels are already on both 61.5 and 129... so there is nothing "changing" as you suggest in your post on 8/1.
> 
> There are some capacity issues, that is true... but while you may have talked to a friendly rep it doesn't appear you talked (in this case) to a knowledgable one.


----------



## Bobby H

> I imagine it will be a lot longer than that. It may not even be done in the next 20 years. If a provider has no HD content, there isn't a whole lot of incentive to upgrade.


Keeping viewers is the main reason why any network needs to upgrade ASAP.

Once viewers get access to HD programming that is what they prefer to watch. I hardly watch any SD quality channels anymore. For instance I rarely turn on any of the SD channels in my HBO package; HBO HD is the only one I watch. Thankfully, that will change August 1 when the entire suite of HBO channels becomes available in HD.

Networks who want to stick with SD-only programming are going to bleed away viewers and see their ratings numbers tumble. I simply don't understand why certain networks, such as Comedy Central, aren't already broadcasting in HD.

In the case of Comedy Central, they have a lot of programming that could be going out in HD. Just about any of the movies they show could be shown in HD. Some of the stand up comedy specials they show were originally broadcast in HD on HBO or Showtime. _South Park_ is starting to produce its episodes in HD. I'm sure other series, like _Reno 911_ will follow -all due to Blu-ray sales opportunity. _The Daily Show_ and _Colbert Report_ could both be produced in HD. They don't have to trash their existing (and still fairly new) sets to go HD.



> Watch more! CNN has several hours each day in HD (not to mention that the HD feed is produced in HD 24/7 --- not just an SD upconvert when HD isn't available).


To be more specific, CNN broadcasts these shows in HD:
American Morning
Lou Dobbs Tonight
CNN Election Center
Anderson Cooper 360
Your $$$
Fareed Zakaria GPS

There may be a few others I'm missing. I can't remember if Open House is produced in HD. A growing number of specials on CNN are produced in HD.

Shows like Wolf Blitzer's "Situation Report" and Larry King Live are still being produced in SD and pillar-boxed. Most of the regular news segments seem to be SD quality video pillar-boxed and set above a HD-quality text ticker.


----------



## HDRoberts

neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer said:


> The biggest disaster for Dish Network is to activate a programming package on a customer's account and nothing happens! Some of the existing customer base is relying on the 61.5 to provide their current HD packages. The 61.5 is currently mirroring all national HD services available on the 129 satellite. That will change on August 1. There is not enough capacity to mirror all the additional channels. They probably can do the premiums.
> 
> As we all are quite aware, the satellite that was supposed to upgrade the 61.5 location did not make it to a geosync orbit. If I were them I would burn it's on board fuel to get it there, even if it only lasts 2 years there, until a replacement can be launched. Another option would be to send a payload less rocket up there with a special heavily padded capturing capturing dock to capture that perfectly working bird and finish the boosting job! Problems that get in the way are, can the antennas and solar panels be retracted to the retracted launch positions to protect them from the contact with this booster and the G forces from the acceleration it would provide. Perhaps they could come up with something in the future, if not for this satellite, but to save the life of future satellites. Cost and weight is certainly a big factor.
> 
> While it is true that there are plenty of current customers using the 129, it will take Dish Network a little while to sort out who is who, and who cannot ever see the 129, especially on the upper east coast and Florida. With a new customer, the installer will determine if the customer's dish equipment can see the 129 and get the newer HD packages or not. In Ohio, the 129 is only 21.9 degrees above the horizon which means it is easily obscured by local obstructions such as trees. However, the 61.5 to our South East is 38.6 above the horizon. As a Dish Network retailer, I would love the option to use the 61.5, as I would be able to deliver HDTV to more potential customers. That is not permitted at this time for good reason.


First of all, your AMC-14 rescue idea is just full of crazy (no offense).

Second, since when are you not allowed to install 61.5 in NE Ohio? I'm in NE Ohio (Cleveland) and have 61.5. So do many others. In fact, the Cleveland DMA HD locals are on 61.5.

I highly doubt we will see HD go on 129 that won't be on 61.5. It's an interesting thought, but Dish has promised that all basic HD launches will be added to HD Absolute customers. Why would they promise that if many couldn't get them? If they do, I'm demanding an upgrade, even if it takes a pricey DPP44, to get 129 too, or I'll head for Directv.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

tcatdbs said:


> He is "sort of" correct... it seem all new HD locals are getting added to 61.5 and not being mirrored...


With regards to recently launched HD LiLs... Dish has been activating and using some spotbeam capability at 61.5 to add some more markets. Not much mirroring going on with regards to any locals except where Dish is trying to transition from one location to another and intends to move people from one dish location to another... no need or intention for long-term mirroring of LiLs, so any mirroring of HD LiLs on 61.5 with another satellite should be a temporary thing anyway.

West coast folks have not been seeing new HD LiL show up on 61.5... not sure what will be the new plan for more markets once they use up all of their spotbeams on 61.5... but that's the only thing going on right now, and really is no different than other spotbeamed locals (HD or SD) on other locations historically.

None of the new national HD has been exclusively on one satellite or another (61.5 vs 129) with the exception of a handful of the RSNs in HD that are on one satellite but not the other... and because of line-of-sight and coverage issues (61.5 doesn't cover the whole US well and neither does 129) Dish really can't add HD to one and not the other any time soon before making significant changes for their subscribers.

Bad enough they leave Alaska and Hawaii out to dry, but at least they have different packages for them for HD... No way they could charge a guy in CA and a guy in NY the same price for Gold + Platinum HD and not have the HD available on both satellites in the near future.


----------



## kstuart

tcatdbs said:


> He is "sort of" correct... it seem all new HD locals are getting added to 61.5 and not being mirrored (the only reason I need 2 dishes as a new customer). It's anybody's guess what will end up where... but sure would be nice to just have one dish with all programming (at least all HD programming) in the 100-119 area.


E*6 is currently on the way to 72.5 West.

In a few weeks, E*8 will move to 77 West (after it is replaced by E*11).

72.5 and 77 will mirror 110 and 119.

Dish Network is producing a "Dish 1000.4" dish that can receive 61.5, 72.5 and 77 with one dish, so everyone with HD Locals at 61.5 will be able to receive all channels with one dish IF they have only MPEG-4 receivers (since all channels at 72.5 and 77 will be MPEG-4).

PS Dish will have room for many more HD channels at 110, some time in August.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> while my current employment agreements prohibit me from sharing details about the new TURBO family of packages available on Aug 1st, I can say just one thing.
> 
> Existing customers who have been on this site bashing their "ineligibility" for the Turbo packages are getting bent out of shape for nothing. I can say, without a doubt, that those who have the Dish Absolute are perfectly fine and should be content with their exclusion of the Turbo Packages at this moment in time. They won't be missing anything except a few baseball/college football games in HD on their RSNets. (sorry sports fans)
> 
> As for everyone who's perplexed as to why Dish will only let NEW customers get the TURBO packs, it's primarily due to the fact they can easily CONTROL the type of receiver their new customers can have. It's harder to come to existing customers and do the same thing. TURBO IS MORE ABOUT THE TYPE OF EQUIPMENT CUSTOMERS HAVE THAN THE PACKAGE THEY SUBSCRIBE TO.... that's all I can say, and it's all I'm willing to share... Just please be patient.


Great way to be a cheerleader


----------



## SatHookUp Network

Dish Network 1080p huh? Does DTV have 1080p yet?


----------



## DustoMan

Okay, I'm not understanding what the issue is here. So what if TurboHD is only for new customers? I have the AT250 + HD Ultimate. So far every new HD channel that DISH has put us has shown up in my guide. Why would TurboHD make a difference to my current subscription? In my mind, I'm paying to have new HD channels as they come online.


----------



## Taco Lover

I figured I'd post this here, not sure if I want to start a whole thread about it....

I currently have AT200 + HD Ultimate, and I'd like to downgrade/upgrade to AT250 + HD Essentials. Would it matter when I do it? Or is the launch of TurboHD on 8/1 going to affect it at all?


----------



## neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer-1

This is a chat I had at the Dish Network web site.


Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
You have been connected to (03) Jessica S.
(03) Jessica S: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in DVR and HD. How may I assist you?
Ron : Hello
(03) Jessica S: Hi!
(03) Jessica S: How may I assist you today?
Ron : I am an existing customer and want to know why I cannot purchase Turbo HD I can upgrade to pure MPEG 4 Equipment and am able to receive the 129 satellite
(03) Jessica S: I'd be happy to assist you with that. Please give me 2-3 minutes for this.
Ron : Dish Network promised its customers 100 nationally distributed channels by years end, it does not make sense to prevent its current customers from taking advantage of those new channels that it is marketing to it's new customers starting August 1st, 2008
(03) Jessica S: Thank you for your time.
(03) Jessica S: Yes, starting August 1st you can be Turbo-Charged and get the benefits and features of TurboHD for as little as $10 a month with our BronzeHD, SilverHD or GoldHD packages.
(03) Jessica S: Existing HD customers will be automatically Turbo-Charged on August 1st, they will not have to do anything to get the best HD service available!
Ron : Why is my dealer indicating this information to me to me:
(03) Jessica S: Is there anything else I can assist you with?
Ron : Version 0.1 Page 6 of 6 7/17/2008 Frequently Asked Questions Q: If a new customer doesn’t want SD programming, do the new TurboHD Bronze, Silver, and Gold packages serve as core “Qualified Programming”? A: Yes, effective 8/1/2008, the new TurboHD Bronze, TurboHD Silver, and TurboHD Gold packages will be available as core qualified programming only to new customers who activate with DISH Network services on or after 8/1/08.
(03) Jessica S: That is correct.
(03) Jessica S: The turbo HD package is available only for the new customers.
Ron : I thought you just typed that I can be turboed
(03) Jessica S: However, you can receive the benefits and features of TurboHD for as little as $10 a month with our BronzeHD, SilverHD or GoldHD packages.
Ron : exactly the same channels as the turbo? Including my RSN?
(03) Jessica S: Yes, that is correct.
(03) Jessica S: The TurboHD Package is only available to new customers. Starting August 1, existing customers will be Turbo-Charged and get the benefits and features of TurboHD for as little as $10 a month with our BronzeHD, SilverHD or GoldHD packages.
(03) Jessica S: Is there a different issue that I can assist you with?
Ron : so what is the difference? between say Dish HD Gold and Turbo Dish HD Gold Is the lack of DVR Advantage or is that handled on the SDTV Side under the DVR Advantage Program on the SDTV side?
Ron : ist the pricing different for current customers vs new customers?
(03) Jessica S: Currently we have Dish HD Essential for $10.00 a month and Dish HD Ultimate for $20.00 a month.
Ron : I am talking about Post August 1
(03) Jessica S: Top 100 and 100+ programming with the HD Essential will be known the BronzeHD.
(03) Jessica S: Dish HD essential package with Top 200 is now called as SilverHD.
(03) Jessica S: Dish HD essential package with Top 250 is now called as GoldHD.
(03) Jessica S: DishHD Ultimate is becoming an add-on package called PlatinumHD for just $10 more.
(03) Jessica S: Its only the name of the programming will be changing but not the programming.
Currently experiencing network delays, one moment please....
Network connection re-established.
(03) Jessica S: Is there anything else I can assist you with?
Ron : is there a price difference between the TurboHD Bronze being offered to new customers and the BronzeHD being offered to current customers?
(03) Jessica S: There is no price difference.


----------



## James Long

I believe there is still a disconnect between AT+Essentials (which IS becoming AT+Bronze/Silver/Gold) and the stand alone TurboHD packages with NO SD (except free stuff).

AT100+ plus BronzeHD is _not_ TurboHD Bronze.

AT100+ plus BronzeHD _will_ be available to existing customers, just as "Jessica S" said. So will AT200 plus SilverHD and AT250/AEP plus GoldHD. What will not be available to existing customers at this time are the "TurboHD" packages.

At least that is the way I'm reading it ... the disconnect being the difference between replacing "DishHD Absolute" with three levels of TurboHD packages _not_ replacing DishHD Essentials/Ultimate with three levels of HD plus the add on PlatinumHD package.

GoldHD, SilverHD, BronzeHD and PlatinumHD are add ons to AT packages ... NOT the new TurboHD standalones. Current DishHD Absolute customers will remain grandfathered ... new customers will have to choose a TurboHD package unless they want an AT package ... existing customers who want to move to a TurboHD package can't (yet).


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor

Ok, I tried to do this in the most positive way possible last time, but since everyone is still perplexed about it... let me be more clear...

AT100BRONZE - AT200SILVER - AT250GOLD = same HDs as TURBO

HDAbsolute = same HDs as TURBO minus RSNets.

so calm down already.... sheesh.


----------



## anex80

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> Ok, I tried to do this in the most positive way possible last time, but since everyone is still perplexed about it... let me be more clear...
> 
> AT100BRONZE - AT200SILVER - AT250GOLD = same HDs as TURBO
> 
> HDAbsolute = same HDs as TURBO minus RSNets.
> 
> so calm down already.... sheesh.


No joke! This is starting to get old. I can understand earlier this week when everyone was speculating, but we now have some concrete information from multiple sources. This really isn't that confusing:

HD Absolute people get to keep their package, no change to price. New HD channels WILL be added.

Anyone with AT anything and Essentials or Ultimate will keep exactly what they have. Nothing changes but the name.

New HD Turbo packages will NOT be offered to existing customers.

I think everyone is getting mixed up in E*'s terminoligy (which I'll admit is very confusing).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> Ok, I tried to do this in the most positive way possible last time, but since everyone is still perplexed about it... let me be more clear...
> 
> AT100BRONZE - AT200SILVER - AT250GOLD = same HDs as TURBO
> 
> HDAbsolute = same HDs as TURBO minus RSNets.
> 
> so calm down already.... sheesh.


Ok, but Silver, Gold, and Platinum are all precious metals... Bronze is an alloy. Why is there not a Copper package?



Seriously, though... I feel your pain!


----------



## Moridin

Bobby H said:


> Movies shot on film or special 24fps digital cameras are among the few types of content not affected by the i/p thing.


It would be more accurate to state that content encoded at 24fps is equally badly affected by the i/p thing (i.e. displaying at 30 or 60 fps) due to the nature of 3:2 pulldown reversal. The process invariably introduces some motion judder, which is most noticeable on slow and steady camera pans...things look slightly jerky. The only way to avoid that phenomenon is for the device to output at 1080p/24 and for the display to run at a clock compatible with that framerate without having to perform any such pulldown.

So ignoring that major issue of bitrates, if Dish doesn't offer 1080p/24 content and a way to deliver a 1080p/24 signal, then it still will be inferior to BluRay. I can run my PS3 at 1080p/24 output while watching BluRay titles (the vast majority of which are encoded at 1080p/24), and my Kuro Elite runs at 72 Hz to accommodate that signal, producing buttery smooth motion.


----------



## WuInfinite

I'm still new to all these names of programing packages, but someone asked earlier and I don't think they got a reply.

I have the everything pak with HD what does that package translate to? do I need to change anything come aug 1st or will all these channels be added on automatically will the package name change??


----------



## James Long

AEP+DishHD what?

AEP+DishHD Essentials => AEP+GoldHD
AEP+DishHD Ultimate => AEP+GoldHD+PlatinumHD

No price change, just 17 new channels (especially in AEP which includes premiums).
You'll get them.


----------



## kstuart

DustoMan said:


> Okay, I'm not understanding what the issue is here. So what if TurboHD is only for new customers? I have the AT250 + HD Ultimate. So far every new HD channel that DISH has put us has shown up in my guide. Why would TurboHD make a difference to my current subscription? In my mind, I'm paying to have new HD channels as they come online.


*Turbo means no SD channels at all - for less money.*

If you must have Comedy Central or Fox News or MS-NBC or FX (examples of SD channels not in HD on Dish), then TurboHD is not for you.


----------



## DTHguy

what happens if several customer disconect and restart (with other name) like new customer?


----------



## swissy

DTHguy said:


> what happens if several customer disconect and restart (with other name) like new customer?


I believe it is by address, not name.


----------



## DustoMan

kstuart said:


> *Turbo means no SD channels at all - for less money.*
> 
> If you must have Comedy Central or Fox News or MS-NBC or FX (examples of SD channels not in HD on Dish), then TurboHD is not for you.


That still doesn't answer why I'm supposed to care that TurboHD is for new customers only. How does that effect the channels I get now? I don't see why people are upset. What is the point of this thread!?!?


----------



## phrelin

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> Ok, I tried to do this in the most positive way possible last time, but since everyone is still perplexed about it... let me be more clear...
> 
> AT100BRONZE - AT200SILVER - AT250GOLD = same HDs as TURBO
> 
> HDAbsolute = same HDs as TURBO minus RSNets.
> 
> so calm down already.... sheesh.


So you have a list of the channels customers will be getting with each package. Can you confirm that unlike the Absolute the Turbo is truly all HD, no SD of any kind is included?


----------



## puckwithahalo

oh, just for those who are curious, Turbo HD will be available to existing customers Feb 1, 2009


----------



## nitz369

Okay for those of you who WANT to be included on the new customer deals, you should just chill out. 

Do you WANT to pay $50 for a 722?
Do you WANT to pay $99 for no contract setup?
Do you WANT to pay $50-$200 to add that 2nd DVR?

The new customer deals are worse than what we got now, and the programming is pretty close to the same thing just different names.


----------



## nitz369

swissy said:


> I believe it is by address, not name.


Goes from Social, Name and Address. So a little bit of everything, if you needed to you can get around the address thing because what if you move out and someone else wants dish? It would be the same thing.


----------



## CABill

nitz369 said:


> Okay for those of you who WANT to be included on the new customer deals, you should just chill out.
> 
> Do you WANT to pay $50 for a 722?
> Do you WANT to pay $99 for no contract setup?
> Do you WANT to pay $50-$200 to add that 2nd DVR?
> 
> The new customer deals are worse than what we got now, and the programming is pretty close to the same thing just different names.


Don't you also lose the three $39.99 credits ("3 months free") as a new sub if you do commit to 24 months? I didn't read the details close, but I thought those went poof too. It sure seemed to be that a new sub would be lots better off under the current offer than waiting until 1-Aug.


----------



## IDRick

kstuart said:


> *Turbo means no SD channels at all - for less money.*
> 
> If you must have Comedy Central or Fox News or MS-NBC or FX (examples of SD channels not in HD on Dish), then TurboHD is not for you.


Okay, good info. TurboHD is not for me until FX and Fox News are available in HD. Given current relations, there may be a long wait....


----------



## phrelin

Does anyone have a list of channels to be provided? Does it show that the Turbo packages don't have any SD channels? Or is that still in the category of urban legend?


----------



## James Long

Why are you so worried about SD channels? The key is that you will get the HD channels. If DISH also provides the SD equivalents that will give you a recording choice (save space on the hard drive by recording SD programs). They will need to provide the SD equivalents of RSNs if you want your money's worth.

Is getting a few shopping channels and other "free" channels such as PIs (which are required by law to be delivered) a deal breaker for TurboHD? Are you going to sue DISH if there is a single SD channel in the package? Even if not one penny of your subscription goes to providing that channel?


----------



## kal915

teacher1066 said:


> I have just seen my monthly bill drop from $130 to $70. What's happening? I see no loss of the channels that I watch and no one from Dish has contacted me about the change. "Is this any way to run an airline???"


If your account is the same, and there are no loss of channels i wouldn't be worried


----------



## DTHguy

nitz369 said:


> Goes from Social, Name and Address. So a little bit of everything, if you needed to you can get around the address thing because what if you move out and someone else wants dish? It would be the same thing.


a dealer told me that is different phone number only.


----------



## g182237

All of this means nothing to me since DISH loves to screw all the people in HI, AK, PR, and VI. They aren't giving us crap. Same 9 HD channels for almost 2 years.


----------



## James Long

Until DISH gets another satellite pointing your way AK/HI won't get the full 100 channels ... but E11 will allow DISH to provide all of the ConUS 110° channels to AK/HI and use the spot beams that carry the current AK/HI HD package for additional channels. 40 channels possibly? The question will be which ones.

No use in selling you a "100 channel package" if you can't receive more than 40 channels ... and especially at the moment where E8's lower power doesn't match E10's spotbeams. I agree that DISH should offer more than the 10 channels in AK/HI - but there are physical limits to what they can do.

The goal is equality ... AK/HI services that match what one can get in the other 48 ... DISH just needs a satellite that will get them there. E11 is a step in that direction, but one (or two) more satellites are still needed to give AK/HI equal carriage. At the moment DISH is still working through issues serving more populated areas.

(PR/VI have similar footprint issues that will be helped with the arrival of E11.)


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> Why are you so worried about SD channels? The key is that you will get the HD channels. If DISH also provides the SD equivalents that will give you a recording choice (save space on the hard drive by recording SD programs). They will need to provide the SD equivalents of RSNs if you want your money's worth.
> 
> Is getting a few shopping channels and other "free" channels such as PIs (which are required by law to be delivered) a deal breaker for TurboHD? Are you going to sue DISH if there is a single SD channel in the package? Even if not one penny of your subscription goes to providing that channel?


I have an acquaintance who is all hot about the Turbo announcement because I have foolishly continued to advocate Dish Network because of the ViP722. But here's the problem.

My AT200 with Ultimate apparently is going to become SilverHD, a package for current customers if I read THE MEMO right. As it has been so clearly announced, TurboHD Silver which is for new customers is going to be HD only, if I read THE MEMO right. That's fine for the channels that are HD. But my acquaintance is a movie buff and wants AMC, IFC, TCM and Sundance which Dish only offers in SD. I assume if he orders the Showtime Premium Package with TurboHD, he'll get Sundance but even that's not clear because the language seems to imply that Dish isn't going to serve any SD to TurboHD customers. So, how does he get TurboHD plus AMC, IFC, TCM and Sundance?

Yeah, I'm very critical about this approach to marketing. Reminds me too much of vaporware. The software people learned to stop doing that years ago. The rule is: announce when your janitor can explain everything to another non-techie! Now at Dish, maybe the janitor has seen a piece of paper with the channels in each package spelled out. But Larry's TurboHD press release is two weeks old. Darryl and his other brother Darryl inadvertently put a puzzling web page for a few hours. But neither they nor the janitor answer the phone.

In the meantime, I'll tell my friend to wait until October 1 when he can call Dish only three or four times to find a CSR who'll have this confusing information sorted out.

"TurboHD, the first-ever 100 percent, all-HD programming package in the pay-TV industry" is an "all-HD programming package" because "Jessica Insalaco, Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network" says so. But you and me, we have our doubts...


----------



## jclewter79

Well Phrilin, your buddy is going to have to not take one of the new turbo packages. He will have to do the proper AT package to get the channels he likes that are only in SD, then the HD add on for $10 more per month, like everybody does now. I'll bet that all of those channels will be in HD before long BUT, probably not all of them before 2-1-09, which is the date puckwithwaldo said exsisting customers can have the turbo packages, maybe he could take an AT pak now and switch then or later when they are all HD an save some money.


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> But my acquaintance is a movie buff and wants AMC, IFC, TCM and Sundance which Dish only offers in SD. I assume if he orders the Showtime Premium Package with TurboHD, he'll get Sundance but even that's not clear because the language seems to imply that Dish isn't going to serve any SD to TurboHD customers. So, how does he get TurboHD plus AMC, IFC, TCM and Sundance?


If one wants regular channels that are not available in HD one will have to go with an AT package ... plus $10 for the HD versions. As long as non-premium SD channels are in your list of desired channels you are looking at SD packages (and then adding HD).

Sundance is a good question ... I expect that it will be available to TurboHD subscribers (no AT package). How is it handled with DishHD Absolute (the current HD only package)? Do Absolute plus Showtime customers get Sundance? I believe they do - and that practice will remain the same for TurboHD.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> But my acquaintance is a movie buff and wants AMC, IFC, TCM and Sundance which Dish only offers in SD. I assume if he orders the Showtime Premium Package with TurboHD, he'll get Sundance but even that's not clear because the language seems to imply that Dish isn't going to serve any SD to TurboHD customers.


any SD premiums he would get. Just like he can order SD locals. All the TurboHD means is that his basic package will be all HD, hell, he could even order SD international channels if the notion struck him as a good idea. Another thing to note. While a current customer cannot switch to Turbo, once and account is considered a Turbo account, that customer can go back and forth between AT packages and Turbo packages at will. So I would suggest he sign up with one of the turbo hd packages and then if he's not happy switch to AT. can't go the other way around.


----------



## phrelin

So what everyone is saying is that for new customers the basic options are:


the AT100 SD package will be available (the Lead Package?) $32.99
the same package with HD will be available as the non-Turbo BronzeHD $42.99
the same package without SD-only channels will be available as TurboHD Bronze $24.99
the PlatinumHD overlay will be available (which was called Ultimate) $10.00 extra


the AT200 SD package will be available (the Iron Package?) $44.99
the same package with HD will be available as the non-Turbo SilverHD $54.99
the same package without SD-only channels will be available as TurboHD Silver $32.99
the PlatinumHD overlay will be available (which was called Ultimate) $10.00 extra


the AT250 SD package will be available (the Steel Package?) $54.99
the same package with HD will be available as the non-Turbo GoldHD $64.99
the same package without SD-only channels will be available as TurboHD Gold $39.99
the PlatinumHD overlay will be available (which was called Ultimate) $10.00 extra

Then, of course, there's the locals, RSN's, internationals, etc.. which are available for extra money. And the DishDVR Advantage to save money

So as an existing "SilverHD" customer I'm not eligible for the TurboHD Silver which is $22.00 a month cheaper. But a new customer is eligible for the SilverHD.

Does someone have all this information in writing from Dish?


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> Does someone have all this information in writing from Dish?


The parts that are true are in a memo posted earlier in this thread.

BronzeHD, SilverHD and GoldHD do not include SD channels ... those three packages replace DishHD Essentials and are the HD channels added on to AT100, AT200 and AT250 respectively. For example: Someone with SilverHD will actually have AT200 as well as SilverHD. (Having AT200 is a requirement to subscribe to SilverHD.) The price of BronzeHD, SilverHD and GoldHD will be $10. Base AT subscription required.

PlatinumHD is the add on to any of the "DishHD Essentials" replacements that gives you the channels that are in "DishHD Ultimate" but not in "Essentials". The price will be $10 (in addition to the base levels required).

BronzeHD, SilverHD and GoldHD replace Essentials ... instead of DISH having the "Essentials" package containing 25, 33 or 40 channels depending on base AT subcription they will have names reflecting the levels. The confusion over why one customer with DishHD Essentials has (today) 23 channels and another has 34 when both have the same named package will end (and be replaced by other confusion). BronzeHD, SilverHD and GoldHD are a simple rename.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor

I wonder how many more times this is going to be rehashed by you people who choose not to read the information available already.

Turbo is MPEG4 only. You only want the TURBO if you ONLY WANT HD. Otherwise do things as you would have always done them.


----------



## smackman

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> I wonder how many more times this is going to be rehashed by you people who choose not to read the information available already.
> 
> If you knew how foolish you sound, you would backoff the childish remarks.
> Maybe everyone is not as Brillant as you? :bowdown:
> There are many concerns and people want answers. Dish from the onset made this happen.:backtotop


----------



## FogCutter

1080p already? Just weeks ago I was assured that we wouldn't see 1080p out of Dish for a very long time. Very smart of them to push the envelope by offering something that Direct isn't talking about.

Just for fun I Googled 2160p and dang, it's already out there. Samsung and Westinghouse have been showing 2160p flat screens and Sony has a 2160p projector. It goes for $100K and there is zero software available, but it's always that way at the start. They even have a name for it: Quad HDTV. 

Go Dish -- I want my 1080p.

Now, pleading total ignorance, will we need new equipment to get the higher resolution? 

Thanks.


----------



## Taco Lover

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> I wonder how many more times this is going to be rehashed by you people who choose not to read the information available already.
> 
> Turbo is MPEG4 only. You only want the TURBO if you ONLY WANT HD. Otherwise do things as you would have always done them.


Or you could just say, "No, TurboHD does not include SD counterparts." There, is that so hard to say?


----------



## James Long

Taco Lover said:


> Or you could just say, "No, TurboHD does not include SD counterparts." There, is that so hard to say?


Is it true?

TurboHD does not include SD only channels (other than free channels) ... but does it not include SD counterparts?

All we know "for sure" is that TurboHD includes the HD channels.


----------



## Taco Lover

James Long said:


> Is it true?
> 
> TurboHD does not include SD only channels (other than free channels) ... but does it not include SD counterparts?
> 
> All we know "for sure" is that TurboHD includes the HD channels.


That's what I'm gathering from him. Turbo is MPEG4 only...are there MPEG4 SD channels?

ETA: I suppose there are, but he seems to "rehash" every time someone asks if TurboHD has SD counterparts like HD Absolute does. It's not spelled out clearly if it does or not. If Dish "Mentor" knows the facts, why not just answer clearly?


----------



## Jim5506

puckwithahalo said:


> oh, just for those who are curious, Turbo HD will be available to existing customers Feb 1, 2009


Source?


----------



## g182237

James Long said:


> Until DISH gets another satellite pointing your way AK/HI won't get the full 100 channels ... but E11 will allow DISH to provide all of the ConUS 110° channels to AK/HI and use the spot beams that carry the current AK/HI HD package for additional channels. 40 channels possibly? The question will be which ones.
> 
> No use in selling you a "100 channel package" if you can't receive more than 40 channels ... and especially at the moment where E8's lower power doesn't match E10's spotbeams. I agree that DISH should offer more than the 10 channels in AK/HI - but there are physical limits to what they can do.
> 
> The goal is equality ... AK/HI services that match what one can get in the other 48 ... DISH just needs a satellite that will get them there. E11 is a step in that direction, but one (or two) more satellites are still needed to give AK/HI equal carriage. At the moment DISH is still working through issues serving more populated areas.
> 
> (PR/VI have similar footprint issues that will be helped with the arrival of E11.)


What HD channels do the ConUS receive from 110? I can live with not having all the HD channels for now, but when I see what the ConUS can get and the fact that DTV offers the same HD channels to its HI subs as the ConUS subs, it leaves somewhat of a bitter taste in my mouth. I pay more than a dollar for each of the 8 HD channels I get.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

g182237 said:


> What HD channels do the ConUS receive from 110? I can live with not having all the HD channels for now, but when I see what the ConUS can get and the fact that DTV offers the same HD channels to its HI subs as the ConUS subs, it leaves somewhat of a bitter taste in my mouth. I pay more than a dollar for each of the 8 HD channels I get.


I could be forgetting something, but I believe the HD on 110 is as follows: HDNet, HDNet Movies, TNTHD, HD Theater, ESPNHD, SCIFIHD, USAHD, HBOHD, SHOHD.

I think that's it... 10 channels (counting the two premiums). There are also some PPVHD on 110 but I forget how many.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Source?


its part of an official memo and uptraining at work. (I'm a TSR for E*). Things are always subject to change, but that's the company line as of right now.


----------



## phrelin

I know I'm repeating myself, but for those of you who are TSR's or CSR's or dealers, is there something incorrect in what I said?



phrelin said:


> For new customers the basic options are:
> 
> 
> the AT100 SD package will be available (the Lead Package?) $32.99
> the same package with HD will be available as the non-Turbo BronzeHD $42.99
> the same package without SD-only channels will be available as TurboHD Bronze $24.99
> the PlatinumHD overlay will be available (which was called Ultimate) $10.00 extra
> 
> 
> the AT200 SD package will be available (the Iron Package?) $44.99
> the same package with HD will be available as the non-Turbo SilverHD $54.99
> the same package without SD-only channels will be available as TurboHD Silver $32.99
> the PlatinumHD overlay will be available (which was called Ultimate) $10.00 extra
> 
> 
> the AT250 SD package will be available (the Steel Package?) $54.99
> the same package with HD will be available as the non-Turbo GoldHD $64.99
> the same package without SD-only channels will be available as TurboHD Gold $39.99
> the PlatinumHD overlay will be available (which was called Ultimate) $10.00 extra
> 
> Then, of course, there's the locals, RSN's, internationals, etc.. which are available for extra money. And the DishDVR Advantage to save money
> 
> So as an existing "SilverHD" customer I'm not eligible for the TurboHD Silver which is $22.00 a month cheaper. But a new customer is eligible for the SilverHD.


And, per a TSR here, apparently in February 2009, as an existing customer, I'll be eligible for a Turbo package if I want. February is, of course, when the rate structure changes and hopefully by then there'll be more non-premium national channels of HD but who knows if it will be the channels I want.

And right at the moment apparently no one has anything in writing to clarify whether Turbo customers will even get SD channels that come with premiums, like Sundance. And will they get the 25 channels of SD that comes with the locals here in the SFO DMA including The CW and PBS which I thought Dish legally had to provide. (Are all those now going to be offered in MPEG4? Because I still get them on my 508's.)

I guess this is confusing for those of us dumb folks who think "in HD only" could mean "only HD". Because the news release says: "by offering them all of the top channels - in HD only" which could mean they'll also get PBS and Sundance in SD, and maybe some of the corresponding AT SD-only channels because they aren't "the top channels."

It's no wonder one has trouble finding a CSR who knows what's going on. I know I'd have trouble doing that job. (And I can't even guess how MPEG4 is going to ultimately figure in this equation.):eek2:  :eek2:


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> I know I'm repeating myself, but for those of you who are TSR's or CSR's or dealers, is there something incorrect in what I said?


Since I was the one who said you made an error, I'll answer to what I saw.

First, there are no Lead, Iron and Steel packages - but I assume they were a joke. So we can overlook them.

The main point is that you are creating Bronze, Silver and Gold HD by combining the AT100/200/250 package with the related HD (much like DISH did in 2006). Bronze, Silver and Gold HD do not include SD channels. The SD channels a Bronze, Silver or Gold HD subscriber gets comes from the underlying AT package that is REQUIRED to subscribe to Bronze, Silver or Gold. Unlike 2006, if a customer subscribes to AT200 plus HD they will not subscribe to just "DishHD Silver" (or "Silver HD") ... they will continue to subscribe to AT200 and _add on_ Silver HD.

In 2006 you would have been correct. Welcome to late 2008.

If customers want AT100 plus Essentials they currently pay $32.99 for AT100 and $10 for Essentials. On August 1st that customer will pay $32.99 for AT100 and $10 for Bronze HD. They will not pay $42.99 for Bronze HD (although that is the total of the two packages they will be buying).

Reading you post makes it look like there is a "non-Turbo HD Bronze" for $42.99 ... there isn't (and saying so could confuse customers who want Turbo HD Bronze for $24.99).


----------



## nitz369

James Long said:


> Since I was the one who said you made an error, I'll answer to what I saw.
> 
> First, there are no Lead, Iron and Steel packages - but I assume they were a joke. So we can overlook them.
> 
> The main point is that you are creating Bronze, Silver and Gold HD by combining the AT100/200/250 package with the related HD (much like DISH did in 2006). Bronze, Silver and Gold HD do not include SD channels. The SD channels a Bronze, Silver or Gold HD subscriber gets comes from the underlying AT package that is REQUIRED to subscribe to Bronze, Silver or Gold. Unlike 2006, if a customer subscribes to AT200 plus HD they will not subscribe to just "DishHD Silver" (or "Silver HD") ... they will continue to subscribe to AT200 and _add on_ Silver HD.
> 
> In 2006 you would have been correct. Welcome to late 2008.
> 
> If customers want AT100 plus Essentials they currently pay $32.99 for AT100 and $10 for Essentials. On August 1st that customer will pay $32.99 for AT100 and $10 for Bronze HD. They will not pay $42.99 for Bronze HD (although that is the total of the two packages they will be buying).
> 
> Reading you post makes it look like there is a "non-Turbo HD Bronze" for $42.99 ... there isn't (and saying so could confuse customers who want Turbo HD Bronze for $24.99).


Actually if I remember my training the new HD add-on packages are called

BronzeHD $10.00 on top of AT100
SilverHD $10.00 on top of AT200
GoldHD $10.00 on top of AT250
PlantiumHD on top of Bronze, Gold, or Silver for $10.00

So currently if you have AT200 and Essentials, you will have AT200 + SilverHD.

I also believe that the TurboHD packages are the EXACT SAME THING.

Meaning the training I got gave scenarios and if customer wants HD AND you are selling ALL MPEG4 Equipment then they get TurboHD, if they are getting a 622 and 625 then you you give them regular packages, so I am pretty sure all of the programming is the same, it is just a marketing gimmick to flag that you have all MPEG4 equipment.


----------



## phrelin

nitz369 said:


> Actually if I remember my training the new HD add-on packages are called
> 
> BronzeHD $10.00 on top of AT100
> SilverHD $10.00 on top of AT200
> GoldHD $10.00 on top of AT250
> PlantiumHD on top of Bronze, Gold, or Silver for $10.00
> 
> So currently if you have AT200 and Essentials, you will have AT200 + SilverHD.
> 
> I also believe that the TurboHD packages are the EXACT SAME THING.
> 
> Meaning the training I got gave scenarios and if customer wants HD AND you are selling ALL MPEG4 Equipment then they get TurboHD, if they are getting a 622 and 625 then you you give them regular packages, so I am pretty sure all of the programming is the same, it is just a marketing gimmick to flag that you have all MPEG4 equipment.


Well, if I wasn't confused before....

What piece of equipment is ALL MPEG4?

Edit: James, I didn't see your post as saying I made an error and, yeah, I'm poking fun at the metal naming process. I'm just trying to get some idea when Dish is giving the CSR clear, accurate information regarding the 2-week old big news release.


----------



## nitz369

phrelin said:


> Well, if I wasn't confused before....
> 
> What piece of equipment is ALL MPEG4?


The ViP Series are the MPEG4 Boxes. Again, it is marketing strategy to flag people with all equipment that is MPEG4 compatible. It in the future I am sure all SD will be MPEG4.


----------



## jclewter79

nitz369 said:


> The ViP Series are the MPEG4 Boxes. Again, it is marketing strategy to flag people with all equipment that is MPEG4 compatible. It in the future I am sure all SD will be MPEG4.


I am sure that they will be too. Being that you can fit 36 SD channels on one transponder it would free up a huge amount of bandwidth. If everybody had MPEG4 boxes today regardless of the type of tv that they had, think of all the extra bandwith there would be for new HD channels.


----------



## phrelin

But right now, there are no All-MPEG4 boxes. Considering how many incompatible boxes are out there compared to the number of compatible boxes, what time frame before SD could be changed over - two years, five years?


----------



## nitz369

Well they need to phase out the 625 box, that is a HUGE seller and I think the plan with this TurboHD is to "convince" more people to get the 722 or any of the ViP series instead of the 625 making it easier to switch the completely MPEG4 in the future.

So when you sell you can say, you should get the ViP instead of the dual DVR 625 and then you can get the TurboHD package. which is all MPEG4 technology and better for the future.


----------



## IDRick

nitz369 said:


> Well they need to phase out the 625 box, that is a HUGE seller and I think the plan with this TurboHD is to "convince" more people to get the 722 or any of the ViP series instead of the 625 making it easier to switch the completely MPEG4 in the future.
> 
> So when you sell you can say, you should get the ViP instead of the dual DVR 625 and then you can get the TurboHD package. which is all MPEG4 technology and better for the future.


The turboHD variations are not HD only? New subs are restricted to the AT packages + HD? IMO, this is a silly move. In today's economy, pricing is huge. A new sub may be attracted to HD only options at a lower cost than the AT + HD alternatives. It appears that 8/1 is not going to be the good news that I had hoped as a cable co sub. I was considering the switch to one of a HD only package....


----------



## nitz369

IDRick said:


> The turboHD variations are not HD only? New subs are restricted to the AT packages + HD? IMO, this is a silly move. In today's economy, pricing is huge. A new sub may be attracted to HD only options at a lower cost than the AT + HD alternatives. It appears that 8/1 is not going to be the good news that I had hoped as a cable co sub. I was considering the switch to one of a HD only package....


They still have the HD Only packages, TurboHD takes the place of Bronze, Silver, or Gold. You can just subscribe to TurboHD if you want though,

No matter what happens you would be smart to get away from the cable company as fast as possible. Ughh....Nasty crappy overpriced TV...can't stand it.


----------



## Chris Freeland

nitz369 said:


> They still have the HD Only packages, TurboHD takes the place of Bronze, Silver, or Gold. You can just subscribe to TurboHD if you want though,
> 
> No matter what happens you would be smart to get away from the cable company as fast as possible. Ughh....Nasty crappy overpriced TV...can't stand it.


No you are mistaken, the Turbo HD packs are the standalone packs, Turbo HD Bronze, Turbo HD Silver, Turbo HD Gold are tiers of standalone packages for $24.99, $32.99, and $39.99, and it appears these will be for new 1st time subs only. HD bronze can also be added to AT100 or AT100+ for $10, HD Silver can be added to AT200 for $10, HD Gold can be added to AT250 or AEP for $10, all subs new and current can get these HD add ons. Every one with any tier of Turbo HD or any AT w/HD can add HD Platnum for an additional $10, this includes all the HD only channels not included in the basic HD tiers, it is a premium upgrade.


----------



## nitz369

I might be wrong about the TurboHD, I just read the press release again and it is slightly different than the training I got last week. I do know one thing you HAVE to have all MPEG4 recievers to be ablel to get TurboHD which makes sense.

What I am confused about is why everyone wants this package, isn't it quite abit more money than the current HD Absolute Package?

I will go over my training docs tomorrow and get clarification on all of this.


----------



## IDRick

nitz369 said:


> I might be wrong about the TurboHD, I just read the press release again and it is slightly different than the training I got last week. I do know one thing you HAVE to have all MPEG4 recievers to be ablel to get TurboHD which makes sense.
> 
> What I am confused about is why everyone wants this package, isn't it quite abit more money than the current HD Absolute Package?
> 
> I will go over my training docs tomorrow and get clarification on all of this.


The HD Absolute goes away on 8/1. The new packages allow RSN's, something that I want. In particular, I want to watch my Minnesota Gopher hockey team on FSN North!


----------



## Jim5506

HD Absolute does not go away 8/1.

If you have it before 8/1 you will keep it and new HD channels will continue to be added to it. It's just that Dish will not subscribe anyone new to Absolute and if you drop it your grandfather dies. There hare hints that Absolute might be changed next year, but I'll stick with it as long as it is close to its present configuration and price.

RSN's are the only real difference between Absolute and Turbo, aside from the fact that Turbo is split up into tiers. Absolute is just about identical to Turbo Platinum, only without RSN's and much less expensive (No premiums included).


----------



## IDRick

Jim5506 said:


> HD Absolute does not go away 8/1.
> 
> If you have it before 8/1 you will keep it and new HD channels will continue to be added to it. It's just that Dish will not subscribe anyone new to Absolute and if you drop it your grandfather dies. There hare hints that Absolute might be changed next year, but I'll stick with it as long as it is close to its present configuration and price.
> 
> RSN's are the only real difference between Absolute and Turbo, aside from the fact that Turbo is split up into tiers. Absolute is just about identical to Turbo Platinum, only without RSN's and much less expensive (No premiums included).


My apologies. I stated that Absolute goes away but was thinking from my perspective as a potential sub. Clearly, it does not go away for existing HD Absolute subs. I also agree that the pricing is far more advantageous for absolute than the new TurboHD. But, if you like college sports, access to the RSN's is a must. Will I need to subscribe to the sports pack to get out of region RSN's or is that covered in the TurboHD? It really becomes less advantageous if I must pay extra to get my local RSN and then another ~$10/month for FSN north and Big Ten network.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Another confusing thing about the metallic names...

Bronze, Silver, and Gold are all mutually exclusive tiers. You pick one and that's it.

Platinum, however, is not standalone and can only be added to one of the other metal packages.

So you can have Bronze + Platinum, Silver + Platinum, or Gold + Platinum.

The casual consumer is likely to be confused and wonder why Platinum is not logically the highest HD tier possible.

So I was thinking... maybe they should have called it Ginseng instead... like those powerbars and energy drinks...

Then you could get TurboHD Gold w/ Ginseng!


----------



## Mike Kennedy

I have had the top 250 + HD ultimate for the tidy sum of $74.99/month. This included mostly stuff I didn't watch plus my RSN that I did. The HD Absolute gives me everything I watch except for the RSN for $29.99. There is no way that an occasional HD sports feed is worth $45 a month. I switched today.

However, IMHO, it is stupid that I can't have a reasonable price for the RSN HD feed.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## kal915

Chris Freeland said:


> No you are mistaken, the Turbo HD packs are the standalone packs, Turbo HD Bronze, Turbo HD Silver, Turbo HD Gold are tiers of standalone packages for $24.99, $32.99, and $39.99, and it appears these will be for new 1st time subs only. HD bronze can also be added to AT100 or AT100+ for $10, HD Silver can be added to AT200 for $10, HD Gold can be added to AT250 or AEP for $10, all subs new and current can get these HD add ons. Every one with any tier of Turbo HD or any AT w/HD can add HD Platnum for an additional $10, this includes all the HD only channels not included in the basic HD tiers, it is a premium upgrade.


I'm pretty sure that you don't need AT+HD to get HD Platinum.


----------



## IDRick

Mike Kennedy said:


> I have had the top 250 + HD ultimate for the tidy sum of $74.99/month. This included mostly stuff I didn't watch plus my RSN that I did. The HD Absolute gives me everything I watch except for the RSN for $29.99. There is no way that an occasional HD sports feed is worth $45 a month. I switched today.
> 
> However, IMHO, it is stupid that I can't have a reasonable price for the RSN HD feed.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


You make a great point Mike! In your case, Absolute makes great sense versus 250 + Ultimate. For us, there's two stations that we watch frequently that are not available in HD on E* (FX and Fox news). Also, I love watching college hockey so I need the RSN's. Depending on pricing, it may be wiser for me to sub to D* rather than E*.


----------



## IDRick

HDMe said:


> Another confusing thing about the metallic names...
> 
> Bronze, Silver, and Gold are all mutually exclusive tiers. You pick one and that's it.
> 
> Platinum, however, is not standalone and can only be added to one of the other metal packages.
> 
> So you can have Bronze + Platinum, Silver + Platinum, or Gold + Platinum.
> 
> The casual consumer is likely to be confused and wonder why Platinum is not logically the highest HD tier possible.
> 
> So I was thinking... maybe they should have called it Ginseng instead... like those powerbars and energy drinks...
> 
> Then you could get TurboHD Gold w/ Ginseng!


:lol: Good one HDME! I like it!


----------



## HobbyTalk

Mike Kennedy said:


> I have had the top 250 + HD ultimate for the tidy sum of $74.99/month.


You could get AT100+ + HD Ultimate for $62.99


----------



## Mike Kennedy

HobbyTalk said:


> You could get AT100+ + HD Ultimate for $62.99


except that I really want golf which only came with the AT250. With HD absolute, I still get it.


----------



## Chris Freeland

kal915 said:


> I'm pretty sure that you don't need AT+HD to get HD Platinum.


Oops, I should have stated TurboHD OR ATw/HD can add HD Platinum instead of AND.


----------



## phrelin

HDMe said:


> So I was thinking... maybe they should have called it Ginseng instead... like those powerbars and energy drinks...
> 
> Then you could get TurboHD Gold w/ Ginseng!


Gee, I was thinking "Plutonium" so that a bunch of calls and chats would be diverted to various Asian countries with people talking about the "Plutonium Package."

Yeah, I have a warped sense of humor.


----------



## James Long

HDMe said:


> So you can have Bronze + Platinum, Silver + Platinum, or Gold + Platinum.
> 
> The casual consumer is likely to be confused and wonder why Platinum is not logically the highest HD tier possible.


I would have made Platinum HD the name for Gold HD when added to AEP for $10 (since "Gold HD" is a smaller set of channels when added to AT250 than when added to AEP). It would also keep the offering in line with the 2006 names and allow TurboHD Platinum to be the HD version of AEP.

That still leaves the seven channel "Platinum" package without a name ... perhaps "Uranium HD"? Or a simpler "HD Bonus Pack"? "AT200 plus SilverHD w/HD Bonus Pack" or "TurboHD Silver w/HD Bonus Pack" works for me. But alas someone else does the naming. :sure:


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> Gee, I was thinking "Plutonium" so that a bunch of calls and chats would be diverted to various Asian countries with people talking about the "Plutonium Package."


Uranium HD works just as well ... fortunately DISH is mostly (if not all) US call centers - and Homeland would be more worried if the call was diverted to an Arab country than Asian/Indian.


----------



## phrelin

I was thinking that if the Dish promo works and there were even just 10 calls an hour out of the country talking about uranium or plutonium their computers would go nuts!:sure:


----------



## Chris Nick

Mike Kennedy said:


> I have had the top 250 + HD ultimate for the tidy sum of $74.99/month. This included mostly stuff I didn't watch plus my RSN that I did. The HD Absolute gives me everything I watch except for the RSN for $29.99. There is no way that an occasional HD sports feed is worth $45 a month. I switched today.
> 
> However, IMHO, it is stupid that I can't have a reasonable price for the RSN HD feed.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I tried to do the same thing (switching from AT 200 and HD ultimate to HD Absolute). I got vetoed by 2 crying kids this morning when they couldn't get Nick or Noggin (LOL), so I switched back. The only good thing was that they threw in Cinemax for .01 for a year, so I sort of upgraded without paying more.

Mike, I'm curious how you were paying 74.99 for AT250. Are you not including locals or the DVR fee. I'm paying 77.98 for AT200 w/ Dish DVR advantage and HDUltimate plus locals. I feel like if you are getting AT250 plus HD ultimate, the fee for locals and DVR should be waived, but unless I'm missing something it isn't possilble.

Of course if the Nick channels ever go HD (not that I care if they are actually Hd or just stretch o vision), I'd go HD only but it will then be too late to take advantage of the HD Absolute pricing.


----------



## smackman

Chris Nick said:


> Mike, I'm curious how you were paying 74.99 for AT250. Are you not including locals or the DVR fee. I'm paying 77.98 for AT200 w/ Dish DVR advantage and HDUltimate plus locals. I feel like if you are getting AT250 plus HD ultimate, the fee for locals and DVR should be waived, but unless I'm missing something it isn't possilble.
> 
> I Had the AT250 with locals and HD Ultimate using Dish DVR ADVANTAGE. My monthly bill was 96.99. This including Locals, leasing fees. DVR fees. etc.


----------



## jkhiggin

Mike Kennedy said:


> I have had the top 250 + HD ultimate for the tidy sum of $74.99/month. This included mostly stuff I didn't watch plus my RSN that I did. The HD Absolute gives me everything I watch except for the RSN for $29.99. There is no way that an occasional HD sports feed is worth $45 a month. I switched today.
> 
> However, IMHO, it is stupid that I can't have a reasonable price for the RSN HD feed.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Can you not just subscribe to the Multi-Sport pack for 5.99 to get all the regions? Granted black out areas affect most, but your local one should work for that.

Thats a bit cheaper than $45.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Can you not just subscribe to the Multi-Sport pack for 5.99 to get all the regions? Granted black out areas affect most, but your local one should work for that.


you have to have the 100+, 200, or 250 to get the multi-sport pack


----------



## nitz369

Note: Whenever you see "TurboHD" it means it is a stand-alone package with all High-Definition channels. No standard definition channels are included. TurboHD packages are not add-ons. 

Turbo Bronze $24.99 24 Channels
Turbo Silver $32.99 32 Channels
Turbo Gold $39.99 40 Channels

All packages include 6 HD PPV and 14 HD VOD Channels.

Effective August 1, 2008, the dishHD Essential packages will be renamed as follows:
-- BronzeHD add-on package available for America's Top 100 and America's Top 100 Plus ($10/month).
-- SilverHD add-on package for America's Top 200 ($10/month).
-- GoldHD add-on package for America's Top 250 for ($10/month).

Additionally, the add-on package currently known as dishHD Ultimate will be renamed "PlatinumHD" effective 8/1.
-- The PlatinumHD add-on package may be added to America's Top 100 or America's Top 100 Plus with BronzeHD, America's Top 200 with SilverHD, or America's Top 250 with GoldHD for an additional $10/month.
-- The PlatinumHD add-on package may also be added onto any of the TurboHD packages (TurboHD Bronze, TurboHD Silver, or TurboHD Gold) for an additional $10/month.


----------



## James Long

Add "or AEP" to the AT250 descriptions and that's the best summary yet.


----------



## jkhiggin

puckwithahalo said:


> you have to have the 100+, 200, or 250 to get the multi-sport pack


Really? Well thats silly.


----------



## phrelin

nitz369 said:


> I might be wrong about the TurboHD, I just read the press release again and it is slightly different than the training I got last week.
> 
> I will go over my training docs tomorrow and get clarification on all of this.





nitz369 said:


> Note: Whenever you see "TurboHD" it means it is a stand-alone package with all High-Definition channels. No standard definition channels are included. TurboHD packages are not add-ons.
> 
> Turbo Bronze $24.99 24 Channels
> Turbo Silver $32.99 32 Channels
> Turbo Gold $39.99 40 Channels
> 
> All packages include 6 HD PPV and 14 HD VOD Channels.
> 
> Effective August 1, 2008, the dishHD Essential packages will be renamed as follows:
> -- BronzeHD add-on package available for America's Top 100 and America's Top 100 Plus ($10/month).
> -- SilverHD add-on package for America's Top 200 ($10/month).
> -- GoldHD add-on package for America's Top 250 for ($10/month).
> 
> Additionally, the add-on package currently known as dishHD Ultimate will be renamed "PlatinumHD" effective 8/1.
> -- The PlatinumHD add-on package may be added to America's Top 100 or America's Top 100 Plus with BronzeHD, America's Top 200 with SilverHD, or America's Top 250 with GoldHD for an additional $10/month.
> -- The PlatinumHD add-on package may also be added onto any of the TurboHD packages (TurboHD Bronze, TurboHD Silver, or TurboHD Gold) for an additional $10/month.


I'm sorry to pick on you, but about those channel counts and what is currently offered on Dish's web site.

"Turbo Bronze $24.99 24 Channels" does not correspond with the AT100 Essential which currently has "28 Great HD Channels" and should pick up Lifetime August 1 for 29 channels.
"Turbo Silver $32.99 32 Channels" does not correspond with the AT200 Essential which currently has "33 Great HD Channels" and should pick up CBS College Sports, Lifetime and Lifetime Movies August 1 for 36 channels.
"Turbo Gold $39.99 40 Channels" does not correspond with the AT250 Essential which currently has "39 Great HD Channels" and should pick up Planet Green, CBS College Sports, Lifetime and Lifetime Movies August 1 for 43 channels.
The above looks like something in the Turbo is getting moved to the Platinum (Ultimate) level and some other movement up tier is planned. It's time for Dish to release a list of the Turbo channel offerings. If one had the original confusing, uninformative news release on paper it would be turning yellow its so old....


----------



## IDRick

jkhiggin said:


> Really? Well thats silly.


I agree, it is silly to limit the multisport pack to the three non-HD packages. Looks like Turbo HD is a no go for me.


----------



## HobbyTalk

TurboHD subscribers can get the RSNs. It is the HD Absolute subscribers that can not get them. Of course current Dish subscribers can not get TurboHD at all at this time.


----------



## Mike Kennedy

Chris Nick said:


> I tried to do the same thing (switching from AT 200 and HD ultimate to HD Absolute). I got vetoed by 2 crying kids this morning when they couldn't get Nick or Noggin (LOL), so I switched back. The only good thing was that they threw in Cinemax for .01 for a year, so I sort of upgraded without paying more.
> 
> Mike, I'm curious how you were paying 74.99 for AT250. Are you not including locals or the DVR fee. I'm paying 77.98 for AT200 w/ Dish DVR advantage and HDUltimate plus locals. I feel like if you are getting AT250 plus HD ultimate, the fee for locals and DVR should be waived, but unless I'm missing something it isn't possilble.
> 
> Of course if the Nick channels ever go HD (not that I care if they are actually Hd or just stretch o vision), I'd go HD only but it will then be too late to take advantage of the HD Absolute pricing.


My actual bill was $105: $55 for the AT250, $20 for HD ultimate; $5 for locals; the DVR fee, a warranty fee; a lease fee; and taxes. I also get HBO but paid yearly for that. I was just including what will be impacted; I am expecting that my bill will now be about $60. Sorry for confusion.

Mike


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> "Turbo Bronze $24.99 24 Channels" does not correspond with the AT100 Essential which currently has "28 Great HD Channels" and should pick up Lifetime August 1 for 29 channels.
> "Turbo Silver $32.99 32 Channels" does not correspond with the AT200 Essential which currently has "33 Great HD Channels" and should pick up CBS College Sports, Lifetime and Lifetime Movies August 1 for 36 channels.
> "Turbo Gold $39.99 40 Channels" does not correspond with the AT250 Essential which currently has "39 Great HD Channels" and should pick up Planet Green, CBS College Sports, Lifetime and Lifetime Movies August 1 for 43 channels.
> The above looks like something in the Turbo is getting moved to the Platinum (Ultimate) level and some other movement up tier is planned. It's time for Dish to release a list of the Turbo channel offerings. If one had the original confusing, uninformative news release on paper it would be turning yellow its so old....


Dish is probably using the five PPV channels to get the current counts, which are wrong (IMHO). Today "Essentials" should be 23/28/34 channels with 7 added with Ultimate. August 1st is promoted as 25/33/40. By my count DISH needs one more channel at AT100 (Bronze) and one more at AT200 (Silver) to meet that count (plus the four announced channels).

My count: http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html


----------



## space86

Will I lose any of my channels on August 1st, I have HD Ultimate with 
Americas Top 250 and HBO ?


----------



## Taco Lover

space86 said:


> Will I lose any of my channels on August 1st, I have HD Ultimate with
> Americas Top 250 and HBO ?


No one is losing channels. Unless Dish pulls them.

Your current package will stay the same, and you will get the additional channels announced on 8/1.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Will I lose any of my channels on August 1st, I have HD Ultimate with Americas Top 250 and HBO ?


no, the only thing changing for current customers is the names of their packages, and adding a few channels. Nothing will be lost. Prices will not change for current customers.


----------



## mhowie

Taco Lover said:


> No one is losing channels. Unless Dish pulls them.
> 
> Your current package will stay the same, and you will get the additional channels announced on 8/1.


And those of us with HD Essential will get the additional channels as well on 8/1?

Is there any reason for a last minute switch to HD Ultimate (i.e., will there be more than the seven channel delta between the Essential and Ultimate post 8/1)?

Thanks,


----------



## James Long

mhowie said:


> And those of us with HD Essential will get the additional channels as well on 8/1?


Yes. Essentials will be renamed into the three levels of Essentials (Bronze/Silver/Gold) ... you will get the new channels (and a new package name).



> Is there any reason for a last minute switch to HD Ultimate (i.e., will there be more than the seven channel delta between the Essential and Ultimate post 8/1)?


No new channels have been announced for Ultimate. "Platinum" will be the seven channels in Ultimate that are not in Essentials. The cost will remain the same - only the names will change.

What you DO want to do before August 1st (if you are considering it) is upgrade to DishHD Absolute since there will be no "HD Only" package available to current subscribers until February 1st unless one grabs hold of Absolute before August 1st and gets grandfathered.

Absolute will get all of the new channels as well (except RSNs?). Basically TurboHD Platinum (without RSNs?). But you have to sign up by August 1st.

For the other packages ... no rush.


----------



## kal915

James Long said:


> Dish is probably using the five PPV channels to get the current counts, which are wrong (IMHO). Today "Essentials" should be 23/28/34 channels with 7 added with Ultimate. August 1st is promoted as 25/33/40. By my count DISH needs one more channel at AT100 (Bronze) and one more at AT200 (Silver) to meet that count (plus the four announced channels).
> 
> My count: http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html


The website count includes HD PPV, but it does not include WGN America. So the count after 8/1 is 29/38/44.


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> Dish is probably using the five PPV channels to get the current counts, which are wrong (IMHO). Today "Essentials" should be 23/28/34 channels with 7 added with Ultimate. August 1st is promoted as 25/33/40. By my count DISH needs one more channel at AT100 (Bronze) and one more at AT200 (Silver) to meet that count (plus the four announced channels).
> 
> My count: http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html


I like your list for counting, but given the variances between the web site and reports of training, it's not hard to imagine how many goofy answers new customers are going to get when they call Dish and ask questions. Oh well....:grin:


----------



## nitz369

PlatinumHD will be free for 3 months for new AND existing customers who do not have the package already.


----------



## phrelin

nitz369 said:


> PlatinumHD will be free for 3 months for new AND existing customers who do not have the package already.


Very smart move. Get them hooked!


----------



## jtrippe77

I have AT 250 plus HD ultimate. I've heard that Encore HD will be in the AT250 plus HD. Is this true? From the press release and uplinks it looks like it is the Encore(East) that only comes with the Starz pack. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## kal915

nitz369 said:


> PlatinumHD will be free for 3 months for new AND existing customers who do not have the package already.


Can they drop it any time, or is it on a 12 month contract?


----------



## kal915

jtrippe77 said:


> I have AT 250 plus HD ultimate. I've heard that Encore HD will be in the AT250 plus HD. Is this true? From the press release and uplinks it looks like it is the Encore(East) that only comes with the Starz pack. Can anyone confirm?


Considering that Encore East is in Starz pack and Encore West is in the AT 250, Encore East HD will only be in the Starz pack until Encore West HD is released and that will be in the 250 pack.


----------



## slikkrock

okay, here it is July 29, 2008 - I have the AT200 (which I believe I needed to get in order to view Comcast SportsNet Chicago) with locals (in HD); DISH HD Ultimate, and a couple premium channels.

Now I basically only watch HD Channels; so the Absolute HD deal sounds perfect for me, but the no RSN is confusing me. I thought Comcast SportsNet Chicago was defined as an RSN...am I correct? Would that mean that I wouldn't get to watch Comcast SportsNet Chicago if I were to switch my current package to the Absolute package by Aug 1, 2008? 

Any help/guidance/comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Taco Lover

slikkrock said:


> okay, here it is July 29, 2008 - I have the AT200 (which I believe I needed to get in order to view Comcast SportsNet Chicago) with locals (in HD); DISH HD Ultimate, and a couple premium channels.
> 
> Now I basically only watch HD Channels; so the Absolute HD deal sounds perfect for me, but the no RSN is confusing me. I thought Comcast SportsNet Chicago was defined as an RSN...am I correct? Would that mean that I wouldn't get to watch Comcast SportsNet Chicago if I were to switch my current package to the Absolute package by Aug 1, 2008?
> 
> Any help/guidance/comments would be greatly appreciated.


You are correct. You cannot get your RSN in HD with the Absolute package. The new TurboHD packages will have the RSN option, but of course, it's not available to existing customers. Apparently, it will be available to existing customers in Feb. of 2009.


----------



## Mike Kennedy

slikkrock said:


> okay, here it is July 29, 2008 - I have the AT200 (which I believe I needed to get in order to view Comcast SportsNet Chicago) with locals (in HD); DISH HD Ultimate, and a couple premium channels.
> 
> Now I basically only watch HD Channels; so the Absolute HD deal sounds perfect for me, but the no RSN is confusing me. I thought Comcast SportsNet Chicago was defined as an RSN...am I correct? Would that mean that I wouldn't get to watch Comcast SportsNet Chicago if I were to switch my current package to the Absolute package by Aug 1, 2008?
> 
> Any help/guidance/comments would be greatly appreciated.


The more I think of it, the more stupid this becomes. I switched to the HD absolute to avoid the 45 bucks a month just for the RSN. I am willing to spend $10 per month for the RSN. This is free money to DISH - just change a setting: get money that you wouldn't get otherwise, and a happy customer to boot. Hellava deal.


----------



## smackman

Mike Kennedy said:


> *The more I think of it, the more stupid this becomes. *I switched to the HD absolute to avoid the 45 bucks a month just for the RSN. I am willing to spend $10 per month for the RSN. This is free money to DISH - just change a setting: get money that you wouldn't get otherwise, and a happy customer to boot. Hellava deal.


*I totally agree with this! *


----------



## biz

Going to pull the plug tomorrow. Going from AT250, HD Ultimate, Everything pak, 3 dvrs (130.00/mo) to HD Absolute. 29.99. Getting rid of two DVR's in Sept. 

I will miss some channels but I really only watch whats on HD anyhow and don't want to get locked out until Feb.


----------



## bholtz3

Mike Kennedy said:


> The more I think of it, the more stupid this becomes. I switched to the HD absolute to avoid the 45 bucks a month just for the RSN. I am willing to spend $10 per month for the RSN. This is free money to DISH - just change a setting: get money that you wouldn't get otherwise, and a happy customer to boot. Hellava deal.


Couldn't agree more! For the sports fan, Dish has done us no favors in the last two years.


----------



## peak_reception

I've just read through this Trail of Tiers. 

Am feeling somewhat Queasy. (no one said it would be easy).

Here is what I've learned... or so it seems: 

Essentials and Ultimate will soon be past. 

Turbo is coming and will be here super-fast! 

Absolute will continue, but only if grandfathered. 

Bronze, Silver, and Gold just have me bothered (Essentially the same as what we have now).

And Platinum? That sounds expensive. Wow! 

Some even say Lead, Iron, and Steel are in the works (though that may be a joke). 

What about Copper? A metal for every Shopper! 

Uranium and Plutonium were also discussed (but confiscated by Homeland Security in a pre-dawn bust). 

Boron HD will soon be the most basic tier, having every shopping and radio channel we all hold dear. 

As for me, I have finally decided; 

Sign Me Up for: Imodium HD


----------



## James Long

It will get better ... can't get much worse.


----------



## grog

If gas prices keep going up we all will be using antenna's again anyway. 

OTA does show more major sports programming for me then the RSN feeds. :eek2:



James Long said:


> It will get better ... can't get much worse.


----------



## HobbyTalk

What the new restrictions on changing the HD Absolute package did was cause me to drop the 3 of the 4 movie channels sooner then I planned. Kept HBO since the additional HBO channels on 8/1 will more then make up for the other 3 I'm dropping. I didn't want to risk losing HD Absolute after 8/1 when I wanted to drop those channels in Sept.

I was going to switch to AT250 + all HD when football season starts (want all the HD plus BTN) and then back to HD Absolute when the season is over. I know that it is claimed current subscribers will be able to get the TurboHD packages on 2/1/09 but at this point I'll believe it when I see it. HD Absolue is just too good of a deal to lose so I'll suffer through a football season of no BTN and see what shakes out after the first of the year.

My programming choices are all confused right now but I know I didn't want to be stuck paying for all 4 movies channels for the next 6 months. If they allowed HD Absolute subscribers to get the RSNs, that would have made it a lot simpler


----------



## slikkrock

Mike Kennedy said:


> The more I think of it, the more stupid this becomes. I switched to the HD absolute to avoid the 45 bucks a month just for the RSN. I am willing to spend $10 per month for the RSN. This is free money to DISH - just change a setting: get money that you wouldn't get otherwise, and a happy customer to boot. Hellava deal.


So it's really this simple (and stupid, and illogical and a bunch of other expletives), I have to forego the Absolute HD deal, and spend $270.00 from now until February 1, 2009 ($45.00 x 6 months) just so I can watch the Cubs in August and September (fingers crossed on nationally televised games in October) on Comcast SportsNet&#8230;.ahhh, haven't the Cubs made me suffer enough!!

"Hellava deal" for Dish I'll say&#8230;for me&#8230;a lot of explaining to do to the significant other&#8230;..


----------



## anex80

HobbyTalk said:


> What the new restrictions on changing the HD Absolute package did was cause me to drop the 3 of the 4 movie channels sooner then I planned. Kept HBO since the additional HBO channels on 8/1 will more then make up for the other 3 I'm dropping. I didn't want to risk losing HD Absolute after 8/1 when I wanted to drop those channels in Sept.
> 
> I was going to switch to AT250 + all HD when football season starts (want all the HD plus BTN) and then back to HD Absolute when the season is over. I know that it is claimed current subscribers will be able to get the TurboHD packages on 2/1/09 but at this point I'll believe it when I see it. HD Absolue is just too good of a deal to lose so I'll suffer through a football season of no BTN and see what shakes out after the first of the year.
> 
> My programming choices are all confused right now but I know I didn't want to be stuck paying for all 4 movies channels for the next 6 months. If they allowed HD Absolute subscribers to get the RSNs, that would have made it a lot simpler


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the BTN included in the HD Absolute package as long as you live in a qualifying area?


----------



## HobbyTalk

anex80 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the BTN included in the HD Absolute package as long as you live in a qualifying area?


No it is not included with HD Absolute.


----------



## James Long

??? ... BTN should be in Absolute in the eight states.


----------



## JeffN9

James Long said:


> ??? ... BTN should be in Absolute in the eight states.


I live just outside of Madison, Wis., (home of the Badgers) and I don't get BTN.

I had it with the AT100 w/Ultimate HD until the "free preview" ended. I have been on the Absolute pkg. for a few months now and stll don't have BTN. It's the only thing that bugged me about the Absolute pkg. but if I can save $20/month I'll try to live without it.


----------



## tsmacro

I've been busy the past couple days and haven't had the chance to keep up with this thread and don't really have time to go through and read all the posts so i'm not sure if anyone has posted this yet, if so I guess this is just a "refresher". Anyway we got our marketing materials today and here's the channels that are in the "turbo packages":

Bronze:

A&E, ABCfamily, Cartoon Net., CNBC, CNN, Discovery, Dish Ondemand, Dish Network PPV (6 channels), Disney, ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNews, Food, HD Theater, HDNet, HGTV, History, Lifetime, Palladia, Sci-Fi, TBS, TLC, TNT, Travel, USA, The Weather Channel.

Silver adds the following:

Animal Planet, Big Ten (in Big Ten area), CBS College Sports, Bravo, Lifetime Movies, NFL, Toon Disney.

Gold Adds the following:

Bio, Encore, Golf/VS., Hallmark Movie, National Geographic, Planet Green, Science, Tennis. 


The $10 add on "Platinum" seems to be the same as the $10 add on "Ultimate" now, so no additional channels there for now. Just for the record they are:

HDNet Movies, MGM, NBA, NHL, Smithsonian, Universal, WFN.


----------



## Taco Lover

Palladia?

Ah, this is what MHD is becoming on 9/1/08.



MTV Networks said:


> A music-television experience so vivid you'd swear you were there. Palladia: the state-of-the-art, high-definition channel that showcases the best in music, from today's biggest artists. Featuring stellar Dolby 5.1 Surround Sound and high-grade picture, Palladia is your all-access pass to the hottest music programming ever seen - and heard - on television. The channel's predominantly LIVE performances create a truly enhanced music experience; the sense that you are there - that you can touch and feel the music - is at the heart of Palladia.


----------



## HobbyTalk

The Absolute package has never had BTN (other then the free preview). That has been the issue with it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127600


----------



## biz

I switched to Dish Absolute today and I kept HBO. If I decide to remove HBO will that mess up my grandfathering? I still have tomorrow to remove it.


----------



## HobbyTalk

After 8/1 you CAN NOT change any part of your Absolute programming without losing your grandfathering. If you want to drop or change something, do it before 8/1.


----------



## Mike Kennedy

tsmacro said:


> I've been busy the past couple days and haven't had the chance to keep up with this thread and don't really have time to go through and read all the posts so i'm not sure if anyone has posted this yet, if so I guess this is just a "refresher". Anyway we got our marketing materials today and here's the channels that are in the "turbo packages":
> 
> Bronze:
> 
> A&E, ABCfamily, Cartoon Net., CNBC, CNN, Discovery, Dish Ondemand, Dish Network PPV (6 channels), Disney, ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNews, Food, HD Theater, HDNet, HGTV, History, Lifetime, Palladia, Sci-Fi, TBS, TNT, Travel, USA, The Weather Channel.
> 
> Silver adds the following:
> 
> Animal Planet, Bio, Big Ten (in Big Ten area), CBS College Sports, Bravo, Lifetime Movies, NFL, Toon Disney.
> 
> Gold Adds the following:
> 
> Encore, Golf/VS., Hallmark Movie, National Geographic, Planet Green, Science, Tennis.
> 
> The $10 add on "Platinum" seems to be the same as the $10 add on "Ultimate" now, so no additional channels there for now. Just for the record they are:
> 
> HDNet Movies, MGM, NBA, NHL, Smithsonian, Universal, WFN.


nice summary. OK, let me make sure I got this right. I switched to HD absolute and still have HBO. That will get me all the HD programming, right? And also I assume the SD programming associated with the HD ; I assume that since I still have SD golf - probably the only SD I will ever watch.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## kkozma

That can't be right, can it? WTF is so great about Encore, Golf/VS., Hallmark Movie, National Geographic, Planet Green, Science, and Tennis to necessitate being in the gold tier? At least throw SOMETHING in there that I can't live without to make me be interested in it! The same moron who came up with the name Turbo HD must have picked the channels that go in each tier as well.


----------



## phrelin

kkozma said:


> That can't be right, can it? WTF is so great about Encore, Golf/VS., Hallmark Movie, National Geographic, Planet Green, Science, and Tennis to necessitate being in the gold tier? At least throw SOMETHING in there that I can't live without to make me be interested in it! The same moron who came up with the name Turbo HD must have picked the channels that go in each tier as well.


That tier is what happens when you have decided to structure the tiers like the AT100, 200, and 250 even though your national HD is a bit short. The problem is that much of what attracts folks to the 250 aren't offered in HD yet, like Nick Toons, ESPNU, Fox Soccer, Chiller, Style, Bloomberg, CNBC World, DIY, etc. Technically, Encore isn't part of the tier. It's part of the Starz package. But a whole bunch of Encore specialty channels and The Movie Channel are part of the tier including Encore (West), so they more or less needed to throw that in.


----------



## phrelin

HobbyTalk said:


> After 8/1 you CAN NOT change any part of your Absolute programming without losing your grandfathering. If you want to drop or change something, do it before 8/1.


Your post seemed to be a response to this post:


biz said:


> I switched to Dish Absolute today and I kept HBO. If I decide to remove HBO will that mess up my grandfathering? I still have tomorrow to remove it.


What you seem to be saying is that if an Absolute subscriber decided in August to add Starz or add a 211 for grandpa, he would lose his Absolute package. Do I understand that correctly?:eek2:


----------



## James Long

tsmacro said:


> Bronze:
> 
> A&E, ABCfamily, Cartoon Net., CNBC, CNN, Discovery, Dish Ondemand, Dish Network PPV (6 channels), Disney, ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNews, Food, HD Theater, HDNet, HGTV, History, Lifetime, Palladia, Sci-Fi, TBS, TNT, Travel, USA, The Weather Channel.


Missing: 183 The Learning Channel



> Silver adds the following:
> 
> Animal Planet, Bio, Big Ten (in Big Ten area), CBS College Sports, Bravo, Lifetime Movies, NFL, Toon Disney.


Biography is in AT250 ... does this mean that it will be dropping down a tier? Big Ten should be in Bronze in the Big Ten area (for people with AT100+).
Missing: 239 WGN America



> Gold Adds the following:
> 
> Encore, Golf/VS., Hallmark Movie, National Geographic, Planet Green, Science, Tennis.


Encore is interesting. Encore WEST is in AT250, but Encore EAST is a premium.


----------



## HobbyTalk

phrelin said:


> Your post seemed to be a response to this post:What you seem to be saying is that if an Absolute subscriber decided in August to add Starz or add a 211 for grandpa, he would lose his Absolute package. Do I understand that correctly?:eek2:


What is being said is that ANY changes to the Absolute programming package you have on 8/1 will cause you to lose the grandfathering. Not saying that is a good thing, just that is what is being said.


----------



## James Long

"Any" might be a stretch ... just don't drop Absolute for any other package.
One should be able to change the add ons (locals/premiums).


----------



## phrelin

With the addition of Lifetime to the HD package, it was a struggle in my mind about whether to change to the Absolute package. The AT200 with Ultimate costs me $69.95 a month, while the Absolute is $29.95.

That's $40.00 a month! Even more than the $10.00 a month I pay for HBO - basically one commercial free channel that gives a few quality series shows - and the $10.00 a month I pay for Showtime with Sundance - basically two commercial free channels that give me a few quality series shows. Both subscriptions, of course, give me two or three new movies a month. So I'm willing to pay $20.00 a month for three channels.

A number of currently-SD channels are contained within the AT200 package that we occasionally watch, particularly when our grandkids are here. But combined with those occasional channels there are some "deal breakers" still in the SD group which are:






I know it's $40.00 a month on 5 advertising-supported channels, plus the "occasional channels." I'm not sure how the kids would feel about me squandering their inheritance on some of this, but I'm still alive and when I'm watching TV I don't bother them...


----------



## HobbyTalk

James Long said:


> "Any" might be a stretch ... just don't drop Absolute for any other package.
> One should be able to change the add ons (locals/premiums).


That is not what I have been reading (from Dish retailer's information). What was posted was that ANY change in your Absolute package will cause you to lose your grandfathering. Do you have proof otherwise?


----------



## biz

My daughter was ticked at me today to come home and find on SD versions of the HD channels. No MTV, VH1, E!.

But she is leaving for school in Sept and I then get my house back. 
:lol:

She asked me "why do you HAVE to watch your shows in hd? Uhhh because I have 50" plasma and you dont.


----------



## brant

biz said:


> Uhhh because I have 50" plasma and you dont.


ha ha; i like that!


----------



## Slipshod

phrelin said:


> A number of currently-SD channels are contained within the AT200 package that we occasionally watch, particularly when our grandkids are here. But combined with those occasional channels there are some "deal breakers" still in the SD group which are:


Looks like you're watching Torchwood in SD - did you know that HDNet has Torchwood in HD? It lags by about 3 weeks or so behind BBCA, but it's in actual HD (unlike Dr. Who on SciFi).

I decided the $40 wasn't worth it for Colbert, the Daily show, and Codemonkeys and went HD-Absolute+local+Cinemax+second receiver. Cannot beat this deal at all!

Cheers,
Slipshod


----------



## Taco Lover

phrelin said:


> With the addition of Lifetime to the HD package, it was a struggle in my mind about whether to change to the Absolute package. The AT200 with Ultimate costs me $69.95 a month, while the Absolute is $29.95.


Absolute is not just $29.95-you have to pay extra for locals and DVR fees, etc. no?


----------



## James Long

True. The $69.95 phrelin notes would include locals (but not the DVR fees, etc.).

Locals and fees are added to everything (except the "Advantage" packages that include locals and one DVR fee).


----------



## brant

Taco Lover said:


> Absolute is not just $29.95-you have to pay extra for locals and DVR fees, etc. no?


Yes, but its worth it. Here's how my bill reads:

DISHHD ABSOLUTE WITH LOCALS 34.99

HBO 14.99

WGTV (PBS) 1.50

That's $51.48 (plus tax, which is less than a dollar).

In a couple of days all the HBO's will be HD. You can't beat this deal.

I would like to have comedy central, FSN south, & sport south, but I can live without it. I debated getting the DVR and decided not to. I wish now that I had so I could record movies off HBO.


----------



## cudwortho

I currently have America's Everything Pack w/ DishHD Ultimate. I find myself 95% of the time only watching the HD channels. Wouldn't it be in my best interest to switch to DishHD Absolute and save some money before August 1st? To my understanding if I were to do this the only HD channels I would be missing after the switch would be Fox Sports Mid West since thats my RSN?

I'm still a little confused, but it my statement correct?
Any thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## phrelin

Taco Lover said:


> Absolute is not just $29.95-you have to pay extra for locals and DVR fees, etc. no?


You're right of course. My bill reads:
DishDVR Advantage, You Saved $5.98! 49.99
dishHD with 3 Premium Package 50.00​Of that $30.00 is for the three premiums (I never did see the 1¢ charge for the Cinemax). So it is $69.99 _including_ the $5.00 locals. I guess it's costing me only $35.00 a month more which makes those 5 channels only $7.00 a month a piece. Since I pay about the same for HBO, Showtime and Sundance channels I shouldn't complain.

There are times when I wish I didn't believe so strongly in supporting cable channels that carry reasonably good quality scripted programming for grownups. But I can watch Nickelodeon with one granddaughter and MTV with the other.:grin:


----------



## cg7879

HobbyTalk said:


> That is not what I have been reading (from Dish retailer's information). What was posted was that ANY change in your Absolute package will cause you to lose your grandfathering. Do you have proof otherwise?


When the new Turbo comes out on Friday, current HD-only subscribers will not be able to subscribe to it until at least February. If you switch to a HD/SD combo package (AT100, 200, etc) you will lose your grandfathering and will not be able to switch back to the HD-only package. Any other changes like locals, premium channels, etc are still good.


----------



## biz

cudwortho said:


> I currently have America's Everything Pack w/ DishHD Ultimate. I find myself 95% of the time only watching the HD channels. Wouldn't it be in my best interest to switch to DishHD Absolute and save some money before August 1st? To my understanding if I were to do this the only HD channels I would be missing after the switch would be Fox Sports Mid West since thats my RSN?
> 
> I'm still a little confused, but it my statement correct?
> Any thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


Thats the package I had, and now I don't have the RSN, but all other HD, and the kids get the SD equivalents on their SD DVR's. I, as you found myself only watching HD a high percentage, thus the switch.


----------



## tsmacro

James Long said:


> Missing: 183 The Learning Channel
> 
> Biography is in AT250 ... does this mean that it will be dropping down a tier? Big Ten should be in Bronze in the Big Ten area (for people with AT100+).
> Missing: 239 WGN America
> 
> Encore is interesting. Encore WEST is in AT250, but Encore EAST is a premium.


Good catch, I was in a hurry yesterday when I posted and I did accidently omit TLC and put Bio in Silver rather than the Gold where it should be, I corrected the error in my post above. As for Big Ten, in the info I have it's definitely not listed in the bronze package. Also WGN is no where to be found either, but i'm betting that's an accidental omission on their part, it's hard to believe it won't actually be included in the "metal" packages. I also found it interesting that they were including Encore in the Gold since I was thinking the same as you that since Encore East isn't in AT250 it wouldn't be in the Gold package.


----------



## James Long

tsmacro said:


> Good catch, I was in a hurry yesterday when I posted and I did accidently omit TLC and put Bio in Silver rather than the Gold where it should be, I corrected the error in my post above. As for Big Ten, in the info I have it's definitely not listed in the bronze package. Also WGN is no where to be found either, but i'm betting that's an accidental omission on their part, it's hard to believe it won't actually be included in the "metal" packages. I also found it interesting that they were including Encore in the Gold since I was thinking the same as you that since Encore East isn't in AT250 it wouldn't be in the Gold package.


Are the packages you posted the TurboHD standalones? I can see BTN (and RSNs) starting at "TurboHD Silver" (since there is no "TurboHD Bronze Plus" level). But BronzeHD with AT100+ is another matter.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Here is the Channel List.

http://www.turbo-hd.com/


----------



## Taco Lover

EscapeVelocity said:


> Here is the Channel List.
> 
> http://www.turbo-hd.com/


That's a reseller's page. I'd like to see Dish Network's official page.

Heck, I'm not even getting these packages, but I'm interested in seeing how this turns out.


----------



## IDRick

EscapeVelocity said:


> Here is the Channel List.
> 
> http://www.turbo-hd.com/


Couldn't tell from the above link. Do the new HD turbo packages include all the RSN's or just the local RSN? I'm interested but desire two out of region RSN's (BTN and FSN-North).


----------



## James Long

Taco Lover said:


> That's a reseller's page. I'd like to see Dish Network's official page.
> 
> Heck, I'm not even getting these packages, but I'm interested in seeing how this turns out.


Domain registration is private but apparently Brook Hollow Media - DISH could have hired them for this promotion.

But yes ... the sales link is to dish-network.com ... not dishnetwork.com ... so it isn't the real DISH.


----------



## Taco Lover

James Long said:


> Domain registration is private but apparently Brook Hollow Media - DISH could have hired them for this promotion.
> 
> But yes ... the sales link is to dish-network ... not dishnetwork.com ... so it isn't the real DISH.


You edited too fast. I was going to say that.


----------



## phrelin

Slipshod said:


> Looks like you're watching Torchwood in SD - did you know that HDNet has Torchwood in HD? It lags by about 3 weeks or so behind BBCA, but it's in actual HD (unlike Dr. Who on SciFi).


Yes, I watched it in HD, but who knows if the next season will be there.

And now Part 2 of my Absolute struggle over the $35.00 a month. The 150 channel promise may mean that Dish intends to work things out with: (1) Rainbow which will bring us AMC and (2) News Corp. which will bring us FX (and SPEED, for those interested). Or not. And they may include the other three I'm interested in. Or not.

If they do add them on August 8 and put them all in the Absolute package, I'm going to be very, very upset.

On the other hand, based on history I have to assume they will add them sometime between the middle and the end of the fall season. This is because its Dish, and they don't understand that the initial interest in Turbo will die if folks can't get their channels. It seemed in the past that they really thought folks got HD to look at the HDNet test pattern.

So do we have a new philosophy at Dish that recognizes "its the programming schedule that matters, stupid" or are they the same cheap Dish that added SciFi after the Stargate SG-1 final season and after the first episodes of the new season of Battlestar Galactica, thereby losing some customers to DirecTV?

I guess I have to go by my experience with Dish which means I'd be shocked to see Christmas shows on AMC and Hallmark in HD. New Year's Eve wouldn't be so surprising.

But I would enjoy watching the fall shows on FX in HD if anyone from Dish is reading this. Maybe Charlie and Rupert will have lunch together and work that out for me.:sure:


----------



## Taco Lover

Clock's tickin' Phrelin. Sorry you're in such a pickle.

Would waiting until Feb 2009 be such a bad thing?


----------



## phrelin

Taco Lover said:


> Clock's tickin' Phrelin. Sorry you're in such a pickle.
> 
> Would waiting until Feb 2009 be such a bad thing?


No, I'm just sharing my frustration at not knowing.:lol:


----------



## Paul Secic

nitz369 said:


> PlatinumHD will be free for 3 months for new AND existing customers who do not have the package already.


No thanks!


----------



## Paul Secic

jtrippe77 said:


> I have AT 250 plus HD ultimate. I've heard that Encore HD will be in the AT250 plus HD. Is this true? From the press release and uplinks it looks like it is the Encore(East) that only comes with the Starz pack. Can anyone confirm?


Confirmed. Hopefully at some point they'll add more HD.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Id like FX, Speed, Fox News, and AMC (as well as TCM) added to Absolute.


----------



## tsmacro

James Long said:


> Are the packages you posted the TurboHD standalones?


yes


----------



## Paul Secic

brant said:


> Yes, but its worth it. Here's how my bill reads:
> 
> DISHHD ABSOLUTE WITH LOCALS 34.99
> 
> HBO 14.99
> 
> WGTV (PBS) 1.50
> 
> That's $51.48 (plus tax, which is less than a dollar).
> 
> In a couple of days all the HBO's will be HD. You can't beat this deal.
> 
> I would like to have comedy central, FSN south, & sport south, but I can live without it. I debated getting the DVR and decided not to. I wish now that I had so I could record movies off HBO.


I've got two SD sets that people watch. One lady bought a 18" HD set hooked to a SD receiver. But shes moving soon due to Dementia, depression. So I'll buy a 32" Sharp HD Set in Dec. get this package. I feel sorry for my friend, but she's up at night giggling. I havn't had good sleep in about two months.


----------



## cudwortho

I switched to DishHD Absolute and I was under the impression I would still get HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz in HD. I called customer service and they ensured me I would be getting those channels, but they are still red on my program guide. Do I just need to wait alittle longer or should I not be getting those channels?


----------



## tcatdbs

If you signed up for them they shouldn't be red. They do not come with the Absolute package. You can get HBO and Showtime for $22 more and add Cinemax for a penny.



cudwortho said:


> I switched to DishHD Absolute and I was under the impression I would still get HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz in HD. I called customer service and they ensured me I would be getting those channels, but they are still red on my program guide. Do I just need to wait alittle longer or should I not be getting those channels?


----------



## tcatdbs

Curious, why is your PBS $1.50? I haven't receive a bill yet, but I expect mine to look like:

ABSOLUTE and LOCALS: $34.99
HBO and STARZ: $22.00
EXTRA HD receiver: $5.00
722 DVR fee: $5.98
= $67.97 (price quoted me) + tax.

I thought PBS came with locals. GREAT deal with all the HBO, MAX and Starz HD channels!



brant said:


> Yes, but its worth it. Here's how my bill reads:
> 
> DISHHD ABSOLUTE WITH LOCALS 34.99
> 
> HBO 14.99
> 
> WGTV (PBS) 1.50
> 
> That's $51.48 (plus tax, which is less than a dollar).
> 
> In a couple of days all the HBO's will be HD. You can't beat this deal.
> 
> I would like to have comedy central, FSN south, & sport south, but I can live without it. I debated getting the DVR and decided not to. I wish now that I had so I could record movies off HBO.


----------



## KevinRS

PBS is an optional add on for 1.50 if you don't have a local PBS station


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I think some of the "can I make changes to DishHD Absolute" after 8/1 might be because of how Dish sometimes bundles things.

Your bill might have:

DishHD Absolute
HBO
SHO

Your bill might have:

DishHD Absolute w/ Locals
Starz
MAX

Now... You should be able to add and subtract the premium movie channels all you want, without messing with the grandfathered package... BUT adding/dropping locals might be a problem, because the computer likes to combine those lines... so you might be stuck either with or without locals because changing that would require deletion and re-addition of DishHD Absolute and they wouldn't be able to add it back.

This is the only scenario I see where making an account change might be a problem after 8/1.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

phrelin said:


> And now Part 2 of my Absolute struggle over the $35.00 a month. The 150 channel promise may mean that Dish intends to work things out with: (1) Rainbow which will bring us AMC and (2) News Corp. which will bring us FX (and SPEED, for those interested). Or not. And they may include the other three I'm interested in. Or not.
> 
> If they do add them on August 8 and put them all in the Absolute package, I'm going to be very, very upset.


On the other hand, I will be very very happy.


----------



## kal915

brant said:


> Yes, but its worth it. Here's how my bill reads:
> 
> DISHHD ABSOLUTE WITH LOCALS 34.99
> 
> HBO 14.99
> 
> WGTV (PBS) 1.50
> 
> That's $51.48 (plus tax, which is less than a dollar).
> 
> In a couple of days all the HBO's will be HD. You can't beat this deal.
> 
> I would like to have comedy central, FSN south, & sport south, but I can live without it. I debated getting the DVR and decided not to. I wish now that I had so I could record movies off HBO.


Why are you paying 1.50 for GPB(WGTV)? If you live in Georgia you get it with the locals you suscribe to, since it's a statewide channel. BTW, WGTV may show PBS kids, but it's not PBS


----------



## Yes616

electrafied said:


> How will this affect those of us that subscribe to both SD and HD? Will we get the new HD channels?


Don't worry.. Nothing changes for any and all existing (HD or SD) subs. Most of us can just stick with our plan we got back in Feb that is locked in until 2009.

All new channels will be available to those in the approriate channel package. AT-250 HD channel will only be available if you already receive it's SD counterpart, etc.

The only thing missing for me on the HD Only package is TV Land and sometimes Boomerang. I know they don't even do HD. Maybe "soon".


----------



## Gary Noonan

tcatdbs said:


> If you signed up for them they shouldn't be red. They do not come with the Absolute package. You can get HBO and Showtime for $22 more and add Cinemax for a penny.


I have HBO and Showtime. Dish told me today I could not add Cinemax for 1 penny unless I dropped both Showtime and HBO. CR guy said Cinemax offer only valid if one has no premium channels.:nono2:


----------



## Gary Noonan

Gary Noonan said:


> I have HBO and Showtime. Dish told me today I could not add Cinemax for 1 penny unless I dropped both Showtime and HBO. CR guy said Cinemax offer only valid if one has no premium channels.:nono2:


I did what I should have done in the first place and call technical support. 
A tech arranged for me to get the one cent deal. The lesson, never believe what consumer reps say as they always seem less well informed than techs.


----------



## brant

kal915 said:


> Why are you paying 1.50 for GPB(WGTV)? If you live in Georgia you get it with the locals you suscribe to, since it's a statewide channel. BTW, WGTV may show PBS kids, but it's not PBS


I live in GA, but my locals are FL stations. I have to pay extra to get the GA pbs.


----------



## phrelin

Well, "My Programming" on the Dish website "My Account Home" page now shows:

*Current Programming: America's Top 200, SilverHD with PlatinumHD*​
They handled that change.


----------

